# I made some chain vises



## Homelite410 (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been kicking around the idea for a better than most chain vise and really wanted one for doing drpth gauges coming off the grinder... So here is what I came up with!




Upon getting a few of these to fellow as members and a lot of discussion later it was determined a more refined version would be better and more versatile!

Here is what I call GEN 2.




I wanted something that could be easily used, durable, versatile and my biggest factor was having the chain roll thru smoothly!


Depth gauges:




Roller guide:




File-o-plate:




.325 roller:

 

Freehand square file:




Tunneling:


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 22, 2013)

.404:




3/8 lo pro:




.250:




I made a few extra!



I wanted to apologize for the focus of the pictures.. I am still messing with macros on my camera!!


----------



## Showme (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice work.


----------



## gmax (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 22, 2013)

Mike, those are very nice. If they were about twice as long and had a quick clamping device on them if be begging you to send me one along with the bill.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 22, 2013)

I want one, you going to be at any of the GTG I'll be at this fall?


----------



## imagineero (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm really pleased to see someone doing this. In my opinion there's a huge potential for sales of a good quality chain vise. It ought to be modelled somewhat on the older style chain vises in my opinion though, they're highly sought after and work well.

The wingnuts are very impractical. They'll have your finger tips reduced to bloody pulp in no time. A long levered cam style tightener is what's called for. You could consider making the item a bench mount rather than a vice mount, or if it's going to be a vice mount them perhaps get rid of the wingnuts altogether and use the vice as the tightener. I've made a chain vice something like that.


----------



## w8ye (Jul 22, 2013)

Lever style clamps can be obtained from McMaster-Carr that will screw onto the existing studs to adapt the vice to lever clamps.


----------



## w8ye (Jul 22, 2013)

Here is a typical example . . . . .

This adds extra cost to the vise!

McMaster-Carr

http://www.mcmaster.com/#5720k12/=nqdqzs


----------



## moody (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks great! Lots of improvements with this one. I'm interested in one still.


----------



## bower4311 (Jul 22, 2013)

w8ye said:


> Here is a typical example . . . . .
> 
> This adds extra cost to the vise!
> 
> ...




Or...find a cheap small wrench that fits a nut that could be used instead of the wing nut. Cut the wrench to the right length if needed, smooth it out, place the wrench in position where you can tighten it the most, but it's loose enough for the chain to move. Then use some sort of an adhesive or something to keep the wrench from falling off.


----------



## w8ye (Jul 22, 2013)

There are other choices in adjustable levers

McMaster-Carr


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 22, 2013)

w8ye said:


> Here is a typical example . . . . .
> 
> This adds extra cost to the vise!
> 
> ...



Thank you for all the input! The only wing nut that really needs changed out is the one on the end. I have found that if you set them snug on the front it all works quite well. And yes cost will increase but I think it will be worth it! Perhaps another revision is in order!


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 22, 2013)

Nice work. 

Clamp to me would be a spring to clamp and a foot pedal to over ride the spring. 

Or a spring to open and a foot pedal to clamp. Legs be stronger than fingers. 

My $.02.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 22, 2013)

Showme said:


> Very nice work.



Thank you!!


----------



## exSW (Jul 22, 2013)

bower4311 said:


> Or...find a cheap small wrench that fits a nut that could be used instead of the wing nut. Cut the wrench to the right length if needed, smooth it out, place the wrench in position where you can tighten it the most, but it's loose enough for the chain to move. Then use some sort of an adhesive or something to keep the wrench from falling off.



Change out to bar nuts and then a scrench can be used.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 22, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Clamp to me would be a spring to clamp and a foot pedal to over ride the spring.
> 
> ...



The Clamp and cable from a bicycle brake would be enough if you made a stop to prevent overtravel. 

Or go throttle cable........just to the ragged edge of overkill.


----------



## bower4311 (Jul 22, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Clamp to me would be a spring to clamp and a foot pedal to over ride the spring.
> 
> ...



Now that would be killer. I'm looking for something like this to be used with the roller guides which I have grown to love after only a few uses.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 22, 2013)

exSW said:


> Change out to bar nuts and then a scrench can be used.



The studs are 5/16-18 so that would work nicely!! If my memory serves me, that should be a 1/2" hex nut!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2013)

bower4311 said:


> Or...find a cheap small wrench that fits a nut that could be used instead of the wing nut. Cut the wrench to the right length if needed, smooth it out, place the wrench in position where you can tighten it the most, but it's loose enough for the chain to move. Then use some sort of an adhesive or something to keep the wrench from falling off.



I like the wing nuts...

I have man hands...

And they're fast... 1/4 turn is all the difference between the chain sliding between the rails, and the chain being locked tight in place...

A lever may help those with delicate appendages like Mark...:msp_wink:
Being all dainty and stuff...
:big_smile:


----------



## super3 (Jul 22, 2013)

Great work!!!


----------



## nstueve (Jul 22, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Mike, those are very nice. If they were about twice as long and had a quick clamping device on them if be begging you to send me one along with the bill.



these work great with the tapper that grabs the chain right at the top of the drive tooth. Mike put a lot of thought into these and it shows. I've used mine for all my personal chain and did a couple 3/8 30in chains last night. ability to tunnel and square file is huge bonus. I do agree with mark though... adding some extra length would make it nice to get 3-4 cutters or rakers at a time before advancing the chain. 

Agree with Matt too... 1/4 turn is all you need from free to tight on the chain, wing nuts work great. if I changed anything it would be to weld a small lever to the wing nuts (pointed down and away from vise). However it wouldnt be b/c of dainty hands, it would be so you could quickly bump open and closed (speed). Either way they are great AS-IS for working chain or race chain!


----------



## Adirondackstihl (Jul 22, 2013)

I want one


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 22, 2013)

Well I just ordered some lever nuts and will see how they work!!


----------



## Red Amor (Jul 22, 2013)

Home lite you've done a nice job in making them simple to use sturdy construction and would appear to hold the chain steady 
good O mate 
If the ever found there way to the Australian market Id be happy to buy one

I would probably personalise it some as although Ive man hands :msp_wink: they are arthretic


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 22, 2013)

Red Amor said:


> Home lite you've done a nice job in making them simple to use sturdy construction and would appear to hold the chain steady
> good O mate
> If the ever found there way to the Australian market Id be happy to buy one
> 
> I would probably personalise it some as although Ive man hands :msp_wink: they are arthretic




He did make it simple. That is the hard part. 

He made it simple and elegant.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2013)

Red Amor said:


> Home lite you've done a nice job in making them simple to use sturdy construction and would appear to hold the chain steady
> good O mate
> If the ever found there way to the Australian market Id be happy to buy one
> 
> I would probably personalise it some as although Ive man hands :msp_wink: they are arthretic



I got a personalized original... And a second generation model...







The boy has used the crap out of this one...


----------



## redoakneck (Jul 22, 2013)

How much??? I'll take a few


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 22, 2013)

w8ye said:


> Here is a typical example . . . . .
> 
> This adds extra cost to the vise!
> 
> ...



Yep, something like that. 



Hedgerow said:


> I like the wing nuts...
> 
> I have man hands...
> 
> ...



Nice try, but these old hands have had a hard life, arthritis is stetting in, then there's that finger that was mashed in the log splitter that time, knuckles broken in fights. No there not delicate now days just wore out. 

No little wing nuts wont work well for me and besides there slow. 



nstueve said:


> I do agree with mark though... adding some extra length would make it nice to get 3-4 cutters or rakers at a time before advancing the chain.



Exactly not having to move the chain for every single cutter speeds things up a ton. 

I actually have one that I made a few years back. Its steel and is used with the vice doing the clamping. 

It can hold 4 cutters in a row to be done before it has to be moved. The biggest downfall is you have to have something on the side for it to set in the vice without falling through and its difficult to get it high enough off the vice to not interfere with the file.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 22, 2013)

_REALLY_ Nice!

*** If you decide to make more available, please add me to the list of interested parties! ***

I have been playing around with a much more primitive version. Some less expensive cam clamps can be found at Rockler: http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10602&site=ROCKLER (or as people noted, scrounged off old bikes!).

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Jul 22, 2013)

I also took the liberty of linking this thread to the one below, where I have been 'collecting' photos and descriptions of other chain vises.

Thanks.

Philbert

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/120500.htm


----------



## Philbert (Jul 22, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> The Clamp and cable from a bicycle brake would be enough if you made a stop to prevent overtravel.



I like the pedal idea. I have often thought that hydraulic disc brakes off a mountain bike would be a nice accessory for my grinder vise. 

For this vise, I like the simplicity of the design, which cables or hoses would change. But cam clamps could work.

Philbert


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 22, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I like the pedal idea. I have often thought that hydraulic disc brakes off a mountain bike would be a nice accessory for my grinder vise.
> 
> For this vise, I like the simplicity of the design, which cables or hoses would change. But cam clamps could work.
> 
> Philbert




After making production machines for assembly lines you always look and think......

Ragged edge of overkill, NO trickitus, muscle group that won't be injured, something that can become second nature. 

I had a hel of a mentor. 

If ya wanna do the cable thing let me know.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 22, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I like the pedal idea. I have often thought that hydraulic disc brakes off a mountain bike would be a nice accessory for my grinder vise.
> 
> For this vise, I like the simplicity of the design, which cables or hoses would change. But cam clamps could work.
> 
> Philbert




You could do a hydraulic with spring return. 

Piston into a hydraulic chamber. Real simple.


----------



## leeha (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice work.
I'd take one if there are any still available.






Lee


----------



## KarstenDD (Jul 22, 2013)

Add me to the list.


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 22, 2013)

I want one too!!!!!


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> After making production machines for assembly lines you always look and think......
> 
> Ragged edge of overkill, NO trickitus, muscle group that won't be injured, something that can become second nature.
> 
> ...



Or they can just grow some "man hands"...
Sheesh... Even my 13 year old knows what that is...

But I know what you mean...:msp_wink:


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice work. Interested to see the next model with the levers. And like mark said if it was a little longer would be good.


----------



## Stihl 041S (Jul 22, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Or they can just grow some "man hands"...
> Sheesh... Even my 13 year old knows what that is...
> 
> But I know what you mean...:msp_wink:



Depends how much ya use it. 

Ten minutes once a week .........or an hour plus a day. 

I think I would go with pushing the foot pedal to release. 
Then you could change your stance. 

We were testing rivet pulling heads once. 
A couple of hundred in plates was no problem. 

But when they wanted 15,000 between jaw cleaning....

Whole new ball game.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 22, 2013)

Stihl 041S said:


> Depends how much ya use it.
> 
> Ten minutes once a week .........or an hour plus a day.
> 
> ...



I can imagine...
I would not want to file 15,000 cutters in a week...
I'd rather take a beating...


----------



## jughead500 (Jul 23, 2013)

How much for one of those neat new fangled doo hickies?Send me a PM.


----------



## Arrowhead (Jul 23, 2013)

Great job!


----------



## Red Amor (Jul 23, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a personalized original... And a second generation model...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



arrr ha h a good o 
I was refuring to the cam locks though rather than the wing nuts 
Its got the look of a good product yeah


----------



## rbmopar (Jul 23, 2013)

You can put me on the list too please. Those look really nice!


----------



## shwinecat (Jul 23, 2013)

I would be interested in one or you could send two on Rbmopar's order and I will get it from him.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Jul 23, 2013)

I like! Are you thinking of making a good sized run of them? Are they in the trading post with details to purchase one and I just missed it?? 

Super nice job on those!


----------



## eiklj (Jul 23, 2013)

Very nice! Nice work.


----------



## eat a peach (Jul 23, 2013)

*very nice!*

very professional job,I'm in if you are taking orders .Revised version or not I would get a lot of use out of these.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Jul 23, 2013)

Put me on the list for at least one!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 23, 2013)

Here are the adjustable handle nuts i got to try with the vises.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#5/16"-18-adjustable-control-handles/=nqy9ax


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 24, 2013)

Upon some requests I have decided to make yet another design with your input! If I go 11" without the full radius on one end one will be able to get 4 of one side cutters of a standard sequence chain in oneclamping. These vises would still be roller guide friendly but lose the full radius on the one end. I would then use 3 lever or cam locks to secure clamp.

What do you think?


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Upon some requests I have decided to make yet another design with your input! If I go 11" without the full radius on one end one will be able to get 4 of one side cutters of a standard sequence chain in oneclamping. These vises would still be roller guide friendly but lose the full radius on the one end. I would then use 3 lever or cam locks to secure clamp.
> 
> What do you think?



Bingo, exactly what I was thinking. It got too late in a hurry for me to contact ya again.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> What do you think?



I like it!

Not sure why you would need full radius on both ends, as long (as you noted in an early post) there is smooth 'chain flow'. 

(If it's not too obvious, I'd love to be on the list for a 3rd Gen model!)

Philbert


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Jul 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> .404:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Can't wait to use one. Should make square filing easy.....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Upon some requests I have decided to make yet another design with your input! If I go 11" without the full radius on one end one will be able to get 4 of one side cutters of a standard sequence chain in oneclamping. These vises would still be roller guide friendly but lose the full radius on the one end. I would then use 3 lever or cam locks to secure clamp.
> 
> What do you think?



Is it done yet? I want one.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Jul 24, 2013)

Might as well jump on the bandwagon... I'd be interested in one of the next generation vises.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 24, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Is it done yet? I want one.:msp_biggrin:



I ordered material today!


----------



## walexa07 (Jul 24, 2013)

Count me in for the next generation design. Can you PM me a price?

Thanks,

Waylan


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## Philbert (Jul 24, 2013)

Mike,

I am curious about your design, and can only see it from the photos, so I took the liberty of labeling a few parts on the attached picture.

I am assuming that the vise consists of just 3 milled pieces ('A', 'B', and 'C'), plus the fasteners?

Can you explain the 'blood groove' on the bottom' (arrow)? Is this just an 'open-faced bar groove' for the drive links (and any filing debris)? 
I wasn't sure if the curved profile was just an artistic flair, or if it had a specific function.

Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 24, 2013)

walexa07 said:


> Count me in for the next generation design. Can you PM me a price?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Waylan



Me to was going to order one of the G2's but might have to wait on a G3 these are progressing like cell phone's. as soon as one is designed it is out dated.
PS Can You Pm me the price for the new G3 also. Wing nuts should be enough.


----------



## glock37 (Jul 24, 2013)

Very Nice Work 

Can I get on the List too ?


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Jul 24, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Derrick Johnson (Jul 24, 2013)

:beer:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Jul 24, 2013)

I want some popcorn too. Dang it, Sarah ate the last popcorn. I guess I'll have watermelon.:watermelon:


----------



## nstueve (Jul 24, 2013)

I have a gen 2 and already want a gen3!


----------



## promac850 (Jul 24, 2013)

I could use one of those. PM me please, with price for wing nut version.


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm in for at least one. My BIL may want one also. 

Gen 2 looked great. Gen 3 looks to be awesome.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 24, 2013)

promac850 said:


> I could use one of those. PM me please, with price for wing nut version.



Finally!!! Someone else with man hands!!!
I was beginning to worry about you guys....


----------



## 8433jeff (Jul 24, 2013)

I want two, please.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Finally!!! Someone else with man hands!!!
> I was beginning to worry about you guys....



Were also all grateful for your concern.

Now knock it off, you may be kidding but I'm starting to take it as being insulting.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 25, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Mike,
> 
> I am curious about your design, and can only see it from the photos, so I took the liberty of labeling a few parts on the attached picture.
> 
> ...



Arrow on the left is the chain entrance groove, arrow on the right is ramped so chain runs out smoothly if the vise is verticle!


----------



## morewood (Jul 25, 2013)

I would like one regardless, but will it work with the clamp-on style file holders(Oregon, gran erg)?

Shea


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Were also all grateful for your concern.
> 
> Now knock it off, you may be kidding but I'm starting to take it as being insulting.



My hands hurt like hell most all the time Mark. If these young bucks are lucky enough to live to be a greybeard they'll understand then.......


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 25, 2013)

Philbert,

The full radius end is for tunneling a race chain or freehand square fileing! The smaller radius on left end in your picture is simply for chain flow!


----------



## cowroy (Jul 25, 2013)

I would like one if you are making a list. The latest design will be fine. I am a mechanic for a livin, so to be able to turn wrenches for the next 30 years I better do all I can to be as easy as I can on em. :msp_wink:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My hands hurt like hell most all the time Mark. If these young bucks are lucky enough to live to be a greyback they'll understand then.......



Fixed for accuracy...
:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Jul 25, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Fixed for accuracy...
> :msp_wink:



That's *Silver*back thank you very much.


----------



## Termite (Jul 25, 2013)

I made this one several years back. It works fine. I used half inch phenoic material because I have a lot of it. I used four roll pins to keep it aligned.


----------



## Philbert (Jul 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Philbert,
> The full radius end is for tunneling a race chain or freehand square fileing! The smaller radius on left end in your picture is simply for chain flow!



Thanks!

I always learn new things on A.S.! Until I saw your photos it was not clear to me why someone might want to file on the radius. I assumed a flat vise would be sufficient, as most of those in that thread I linked show. 

Now I see where it could be a real advantage for square ground and race chains (although, I am usually content with chains that cut firewood and storm damage at a stock level!)

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 25, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> My hands hurt like hell most all the time Mark. If these young bucks are lucky enough to live to be a greybeard they'll understand then.......



I hear you there randy! Mine are so bad that I have to wear braces just to sleep and it is less painful for me to run the 511AX ratherthan a file!!


----------



## Eightweight (Jul 25, 2013)

Very nice work are you planning on selling them??
Bill



Homelite410 said:


> I have been kicking around the idea for a better than most chain vise and really wanted one for doing drpth gauges coming off the grinder... So here is what I came up with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Philbert (Jul 27, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I hear you there randy! Mine are so bad that I have to wear braces just to sleep and it is less painful for me to run the 511AX ratherthan a file!!



If it turns out that the wing nuts are actually better than the levers, there is still the option of using different style wing nuts.
This style (photo) is available from lots of hardware and woodworking places - much easier to turn. Not very expensive.

I wanted to change the bottom knob on my 511A grinder (vise rotation) because it is hard for me to grasp, and the finger space is limited by the base. Wanted to put in a 'T'-handle. But it turned out to be some weird, fine thread metric (10mm x 1.00 pitch) shaft that I could not match after checking lots of sites. Would have to make one. 

I noticed that Oregon did replace a similar knob at the back of the newer, 511AX grinders with a re-positionable lever.

Philbert


----------



## justtools (Jul 27, 2013)

I have read the entire Thread. Great looking vise. Are you going to make these to sell? If so count me in. Thanks


----------



## brokenbudget (Jul 27, 2013)

i'll take one!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 29, 2013)

Philbert said:


> If it turns out that the wing nuts are actually better than the levers, there is still the option of using different style wing nuts.
> This style (photo) is available from lots of hardware and woodworking places - much easier to turn. Not very expensive.
> 
> I wanted to change the bottom knob on my 511A grinder (vise rotation) because it is hard for me to grasp, and the finger space is limited by the base. Wanted to put in a 'T'-handle. But it turned out to be some weird, fine thread metric (10mm x 1.00 pitch) shaft that I could not match after checking lots of sites. Would have to make one.
> ...



Those look like good thumb screws!! One draw back I see is that the insert nut is molded in the handle and there is a chance that it may comes loose from repeted use. I have seen that before with those. (im not saying that those knobs are bad, I do like the idea!)


----------



## nstueve (Jul 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Those look like good thumb screws!! One draw back I see is that the insert nut is molded in the handle and there is a chance that it may comes loose from repeted use. I have seen that before with those. (im not saying that those knobs are bad, I do like the idea!)



you'll just have to mill some metal ones....


----------



## Philbert (Jul 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> One draw back I see is that the insert nut is molded in the handle and there is a chance that it may comes loose from repeted use.



I am sure that there are different quality levels available, and different plastics (nylon, phenolic, polypropylene, etc. ). Might be worth some research if you were producing these commercially. 

You suggested that not a lot of force is required. Otherwise, they are inexpensive to replace.

Philbert


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 29, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## nstueve (Aug 1, 2013)

Well version3.1 is out... Mike has a pic to post I'm sure.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Well version3.1 is out... Mike has a pic to post I'm sure.



This one??


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 1, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> This one??



There we go, looks real good. Nice work man!! PM me with price and I will send you my address. Machinist's sure can make some cool things.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 1, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Well version3.1 is out... Mike has a pic to post I'm sure.



Not quite Nathan! This is Gen 2 with the lever nuts, I just wanted to show you all what the looked like. I am sorry it has took so long to get them but I finally got them! 

These handles are adjustable by simply pulling back on the handle and moving them where ever you like!

Gen 3 vises will be longer without the full radius on the end. It will be long enough to have 4 cutters on top at a time, with 3 of the pictured handles and still be able to use the roller guide with it. Gen 3 is currently lying on the floor in 12' bar form and hope to get the first ones on the mill by the end of the week!!


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Aug 1, 2013)

Those look fantastic, top shelf work indeed!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 1, 2013)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Those look fantastic, top shelf work indeed!



Thank you for your compliment, I enjoy my work and take pride in what I do! 

I really appreciate ALL of your guys input on this project, and am looking forward to making more stuff we can use with our hobby!


----------



## Ronaldo (Aug 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you for your compliment, I enjoy my work and take pride in what I do!
> 
> I really appreciate ALL of your guys input on this project, and am looking forward to making more stuff we can use with our hobby!



Stuff we can use with our HOBBY.......HOBBY......you mean NECESSITY dont you!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Gen 3*

Here is as far as I got today! Upon some very constructive discussion with 2 of my highly respected AS members and I have decided to make these out of steel. These vises will be 11.5" and able to have 4 cutters up and sharpen all 4 with a roller guide. I have aluminum but with the relief for the roller guide the top 3/8" of the vise will be way too weak!





I was hoping to have the first one off the machine today but will see what monday brings!


----------



## Philbert (Aug 2, 2013)

I also like the idea of a steel vise. 

Not that I would do a lot of it, but would a user still be able to do _some_ tunneling and square filing at those radiused corners? Would a larger radius corner 'make up' some for losing the full radius end? I found your photo of filing on the end intriguing. 

I know that we are asking for everything, and going back-and-forth on your design!

Great project! Great thread !

Philbert


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 2, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is as far as I got today! Upon some very constructive discussion with 2 of my highly respected AS members and I have decided to make these out of steel. These vises will be 11.5" and able to have 4 cutters up and sharpen all 4 with a roller guide. I have aluminum but with the relief for the roller guide the top 3/8" of the vise will be way too weak!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There's stihl three or four hours of day light left let's get one done.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: Mike just a ?? Why did you drop the radius of this longer model? I do like the idea of steel vs. aluminum.


----------



## morewood (Aug 2, 2013)

I love the thought you put into your work. Steel vs aluminum. Steel should come in a good bit cheaper, possibly last longer. When you get Gen III done can I get on the list? Just pm the price to me.

Shea


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 4, 2013)

Bump!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 4, 2013)

Thanks Kenneth, I don't have tapatalk yet so my weekend as posts tend to slow down. I will pickup material Monday for the Gen 3 vises, and as for the cost between steel and aluminum, believe it or not cold formed steel is twice what I pay for aluminum... Hot rolled is prolly cheaper but sucks to machine and gives a crappy finish... If cost wasn't an issue I would make them out of stainless!!


----------



## w8ye (Aug 5, 2013)

I received my vice today. It is the type with the wing nuts and two clamping sections as shown in the second picture of the first post.

Everything is as pictured and described. Very well made and perfectly satisfactory for my needs.


----------



## redoakneck (Aug 5, 2013)

Just got mine today, going to use it tonight. Very solid, cool handles. Been a need for this for a long time, good job!!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 5, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> There's stihl three or four hours of day light left let's get one done.:msp_biggrin::msp_biggrin: Mike just a ?? Why did you drop the radius of this longer model? I do like the idea of steel vs. aluminum.



My thought was to drop the radius because the guys that have had the most input on the gen 3 design seemed to want more cutters up to sharpen at once, and less interested in making race chain. I have a design rattling around in my head for "The Tunnel Buddy" which will only be the full radiused end with a handle nut for tunneling and freehand sq filing!


----------



## Philbert (Aug 5, 2013)

Since we haven't given you enough free input yet . . . 

Your post in another thread got me thinking: are the 2 holes at the bottom of the Gen3 vise so that I can bolt it to something and use it without a bench vise?

It would be nice to be able to bolt it to a 2X6 (or whatever) and be able to adjust the filing height, in the vise or with clamps. Or I could clamp that piece of 2X6 to the side of a trailer and be able to file chains at a GTG type event.

You may already be ahead of me on this, but it would be easier for you to CNC mounting holes than for some of us to bore through cold rolled steel. Thanks.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 5, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Since we haven't given you enough free input yet . . .
> 
> Your post in another thread got me thinking: are the 2 holes at the bottom of the Gen3 vise so that I can bolt it to something and use it without a bench vise?
> 
> ...



That was my intention for those! _


----------



## redoakneck (Aug 6, 2013)

The vise works very well. A little bit slow to clamp and un-clamp, but holds the cutter very firm. I might try to go back to square filing


The 10 dollar knobs are well worth it. 

Thanks again,

Pete


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 6, 2013)

redoakneck said:


> The vise works very well. A little bit slow to clamp and un-clamp, but holds the cutter very firm. I might try to go back to square filing
> 
> 
> The 10 dollar knobs are well worth it.
> ...



Please describe slow. For me its a half turn of the handle to snug enough to sharpen. Just curious..


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 6, 2013)

I love it. 



Very nice......really. No complaints at all here.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 6, 2013)

You guys are getting me all excited. I can't wait for mine to get here. I've got a couple square chains and a brandy new square file to try out.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> You guys are getting me all excited. I can't wait for mine to get here. I've got a couple square chains and a brandy new square file to try out.



What kind of file did ya get?


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 6, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> What kind of file did ya get?



Without looking it up, it's the 6 sided flat file, pretty sure Pferd brand. I ain't home to look at it right now.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2013)

Steve NW WI said:


> Without looking it up, it's the 6 sided flat file, pretty sure Pferd brand. I ain't home to look at it right now.



Double bevel...
Those are my favorite.
If ya get a chance to get a Valorbe, those are real nice...


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Double bevel...
> Those are my favorite.
> If ya get a chance to get a Valorbe, those are real nice...



I need to get a chance to get the patience to try freehand square file!


----------



## Metals406 (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay boys, here's the cheapest price on a double-bevel square file I've found.

They're a Bahco/Sandvik company, the teeth are cut in Portugal (A lot of files are).

To keep their price in perspective, a similar file (like a Pferd, Vallorbe, etc) in town cost me $11.00 each.

Bahco 4-150-07-3-0 Sharpening Files


----------



## redoakneck (Aug 6, 2013)

I used to sharpen with a bar clamped in a vise, and just moved the chain along as I did each cutter. Now I clamp for each cutter (or every 2 cutters) so it is a little slower than before. It is better clamped because I get a better edge on the cutter and the cutter does not rock or move at all whereas without clamping I would get a little rocking or wobble while filing.


The clamps are fast and strong, I don't want to sound like it is too slow. I am sure as I get a rhythm with practice I will increase my speed.

A couple members mentioned a foot pedal to operate the clamp. Doesn't sound simple or easy, maybe some type of bicycle cable brake contraption.

I relax and enjoy sharpening so speed is not a priority, and I only sharpen 10-15 chains a week when I am busy with wood.


Excellent device, I give it an A+. 

Thanks again,

Pete


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 6, 2013)

redoakneck said:


> I used to sharpen with a bar clamped in a vise, and just moved the chain along as I did each cutter. Now I clamp for each cutter (or every 2 cutters) so it is a little slower than before. It is better clamped because I get a better edge on the cutter and the cutter does not rock or move at all whereas without clamping I would get a little rocking or wobble while filing.
> 
> 
> The clamps are fast and strong, I don't want to sound like it is too slow. I am sure as I get a rhythm with practice I will increase my speed.
> ...



I catch your drift! Everything takes a lil getting used to. I thought at first you meant that there was something wrong with clamping mechanism.

Sad part about all this is I still only have a gen1...


----------



## redoakneck (Aug 6, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I catch your drift! Everything takes a lil getting used to. I thought at first you meant that there was something wrong with clamping mechanism.
> 
> Sad part about all this is I still only have a gen1...



Those clamps are awesome!!!! Set them so they tighten and are out of the way and go.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I catch your drift! Everything takes a lil getting used to. I thought at first you meant that there was something wrong with clamping mechanism.
> 
> Sad part about all this is I still only have a gen1...



You need to make one that operates on "The Force"...
That way, all I'd have to do, is think it tight...
Just sayin...
:matrix:


And stuff...


----------



## Philbert (Aug 6, 2013)

What if we first mounted the round file in an electric screwdriver, so that it spun, and we got rifling on the cutters? Think that the chips would fly farther and straighter?

Philbert


----------



## walexa07 (Aug 6, 2013)

So are the Gen3's done and available yet? What do I need to do to get on the list for one?

Thanks,

Waylan


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 6, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You need to make one that operates on "The Force"...
> That way, all I'd have to do, is think it tight...
> Just sayin...
> :matrix:
> ...



Hows that working for you at home now?


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 6, 2013)

I want to be on the list for one also, Please

Very nice machine work.


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 6, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You need to make one that operates on "The Force"...
> That way, all I'd have to do, is think it tight...
> Just sayin...
> :matrix:
> ...



These are not the droids you're looking for....


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2013)

sarahdodgegeek said:


> These are not the droids you're looking for....



But light saber have I, on the way....
I must practice...
On droids if necessary...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 6, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> Hows that working for you at home now?



Eh... Not too bad...


You???


Never underestimate the power of the force...


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 8, 2013)

Here is a little preview of whats coming up.




Gen 3 is still in bar form and will make chips next week. I am taking my oldest daughter (she is 7) to an antique engine and tractor show to camp for the weekend so at work I will not be!! 

On the rifleing note: I have thought up a way to mount a round stone (like for a grandberg grinder) in an old clippers or such and make a vibra hone so i just maybe could beat hedgrow someday!! :redface:


----------



## cowroy (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## walexa07 (Aug 8, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is a little preview of whats coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks like aluminum - is that more Gen 2 or Gen 3?

Thanks,

Waylan


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 8, 2013)

Looks very nice. I might have to get one of these for filing those super secret squirrel chains.


----------



## malk315 (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi Homelite410-

I sent you a private message w/ my info and would like to purchase 2 of the latest generation.
Please add me to your list if you haven't already for 2 of them -- I need one for me and one for my brother!

My brother wanted me to see if the guys in the shop at my work could create pretty much exactly what you have already done.
Much easier to just buy from you!

Thanks!


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 8, 2013)

What's the problem with square filing on the longer ones? I square file on a saw or a bar in the vise now.


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 9, 2013)

bump


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is a little preview of whats coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You sir are nothing but a tease.:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange: We are trying to wait patiently for the G3.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 9, 2013)

opcorn:

I cant wait!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I made it back from the tractor show and would proudly like to share with all of you that my daughter got 3rd place in her first pedal tractor pull!! I am so proud of her and we had a great time! 

The material pictured is aluminum and is for gen 2 (i already had it ordered before gen 3 was designed). I will be stopping tonight and getting the gen 3 material after work. Hopefully I can get some done this week. I can only work between mill jobs as they frown on us tearing down company jobs for personal jobs... It is wonderful that we can use the shop tho!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I made it back from the tractor show and would proudly like to share with all of you that my daughter got 3rd place in her first pedal tractor pull!! I am so proud of her and we had a great time!
> 
> The material pictured is aluminum and is for gen 2 (i already had it ordered before gen 3 was designed). I will be stopping tonight and getting the gen 3 material after work. Hopefully I can get some done this week. I can only work between mill jobs as they frown on us tearing down company jobs for personal jobs... It is wonderful that we can use the shop tho!



I got two semesters in machine shop when I was in tech school.......which was just a scratch on the surface of what I could have learned there. We were sorta poor so I worked as a work study student to make money for gas and eats........that was the best thing I could have ever done. After school was over each afternoon I got to help the shop teachers in both auto and the machine shop work on their personal projects (which overlapped big time) for the whole two years I was in school. 

I'd say I learned much more in the evenings than I did during school hours.


----------



## promac850 (Aug 12, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Finally!!! Someone else with man hands!!!
> I was beginning to worry about you guys....



It doesn't come without a price. The joints in my hands sometimes hurt while I'm working... turning a nut onto a bolt in a hard to access place is not fun. Doesn't help that I am double jointed in my fingers. 

Doesn't help that sometimes I'm too damn stubborn to go get a wrench or ratchet/socket and just keep turning the fastener loose with my fingers. Some people would try to do that with the bolt or whatever I'm working on and they can't turn it by hand... few I knew could do so, but their hands didn't (and still don't) hurt as much as mine...

Even with intermittent joint pain, I just get on with it. Sometimes I slam my hand on the workbench to get something else for my brain to ##### about so I can actually get something done without joint pain, since the joint pain hinders the dexterity of my fingers.

I'm 21. Worked with my hands since I was little. Took everything I could find apart to figure out how it worked. Some got put back together... others, eh, not so much.

Everything has a price attached to it. Freedom is not free... peace isn't free, it is paid for in blood. Free objects are not free... you pay for it one way or another, either in repairs, or time. Gifts, however, are a different story, and should not be wasted. 

There are things I wish I could do and stuff (hell, women as well) wish I could have, but I would not sell my soul for any of it. I'll do without.


----------



## olyman (Aug 13, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Stuff we can use with our HOBBY.......HOBBY......you mean NECESSITY dont you!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Ron



think it contributes, to the NECESSITY of cad also???? :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

...
Step 1..







Step 2..






I'm having fun with this thing. There's more than just 1 radius to be used...

:msp_sneaky:

time for another few file strokes...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

And a few more...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> And a few more...



Yeah baby........yeah.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> And a few more...



Im gonna send my chains to you:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Im gonna send my chains to you:msp_thumbup:



I sent him a saw to showcase those chains of his.


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> And a few more...



What's with the unusual filing of the depth gauge?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sent him a saw to showcase those chains of his.



She'll be showcasing one of Mike's chains probably...
I'm just trying to catch up...



That, and that saw could run a semi chisel and still be fast Randy...


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

7oaks said:


> What's with the unusual filing of the depth gauge?



They've just had some material removed... Still need to be shaped...
There are several hours of work left on this chain. 
But I was trying to do it in stages, to see if I could get good speed out of a full sized tooth...


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> They've just had som material removed... Still need to be shaped...
> There are several hours of work left on this chain.
> But I was trying to do it in stages, to see if I could get good speed out of a full sized tooth...



Understood...Thanks for the explaination...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 14, 2013)

You can get a nice cutting chain without the tooth going way back. It just takes a little more work.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> You can get a nice cutting chain without the tooth going way back. It just takes a little more work.



Man, I hope so... Not lookin' forward to filing half a tooth off... 

The gen II vise is pretty handy... Whatever position is most comfortable for filing, you can pretty much find a way to lock it down in that spot...


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 14, 2013)

It looks nice. I may have to get one. I've got other tools ahead of it on the list right now.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> It looks nice. I may have to get one. I've got other tools ahead of it on the list right now.



I hear you there, I have a Mighty Vac MV8500 I been dreaming of........


----------



## mdavlee (Aug 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I hear you there, I have a Mighty Vac MV8500 I been dreaming of........



I was looking at lathes here lately:sly:


----------



## cowroy (Aug 14, 2013)

Keep an eye on Govdeals Mike.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> I was looking at lathes here lately:sly:



$$$$$$$


----------



## nixon (Aug 14, 2013)

I sort of lost track of this thread for a while. I can see where this could come in very handy.
So, are these gems for sale ,If so , can I get a point of contact ? Thanks , John


----------



## Gui272 (Aug 14, 2013)

any update on this vise? i'm looking for something pretty soon and am interested in the version 3 because it looks to be a little longer. Can you PM me a price?

thank you!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

I have all the material cut for the for the first run of 12. I'm hoping to have them on the machine by the end of the week. I just became a site sponsor so I don't know if I'm allowed to post prices or advertise in my sig yet but I will let you guys know. Thank you all very much for your interest in my vice.


----------



## Gui272 (Aug 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have all the material cut for the for the first run of 12. I'm hoping to have them on the machine by the end of the week. I just became a site sponsor so I don't know if I'm allowed to post prices or advertise in my sig yet but I will let you guys know. Thank you all very much for your interest in my vice.



thank you. Feel free to PM me a price if you would like. i'm intersted in a Gen 3 version and would like to see some pics of it once your done as i'm sure everyone else will also.

thanks!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 14, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have all the material cut for the for the first run of 12. I'm hoping to have them on the machine by the end of the week. I just became a site sponsor so I don't know if I'm allowed to post prices or advertise in my sig yet but I will let you guys know. Thank you all very much for your interest in my vice.



You're good. Go ahead and put out whatever info you want, Sig, etc.

Thanks for sponsoring AS!


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll be interested in one of your 3.1 versions if the first 12 aren't already promised. Let me know if you can - I didn't want to plug up your PM box. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

It looks like Gen 3 vises will be made of steel, come with 3 handle nuts and be priced at 110.00 shipped. I will be accepting pay pal, personal check, and money order. 

On another note I have 2 Gen 1 vises left to move and they will be 40.00 shipped.

I was curious if any of you would be interested in a .080 gauge vise? I don't know if there would be a demand for such a vise.

I will also be offering a HD Gen 3. This vise will not have the relief at the top for the roller guide and be much stronger. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 14, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> And a few more...



:msp_ohmy:You can leave that chain at home when you come up here.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 14, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> :msp_ohmy:You can leave that chain at home when you come up here.:msp_unsure:



Ok... I'll bring a big bag of sweet corn instead... 
I think it'll be ready the day we leave!!!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 14, 2013)

Do I have to PM or put here for the $40 Gen 2 vise?

Been wantin one...

PM for PayPal Addy...


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 14, 2013)

I will mark it as sold in PM you my paypal address tomorrow .


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 15, 2013)

Does anybody have a timberline chain sharpener? I would like to have the width of the opening where you clamp the bar to see if it will work with my vise.


----------



## Clarkbug (Aug 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Does anybody have a timberline chain sharpener? I would like to have the width of the opening where you clamp the bar to see if it will work with my vise.



I have one. I'll measure it up for you tonight.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 15, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Do I have to PM or put here for the $40 Gen 2 vise?
> 
> Been wantin one...
> 
> PM for PayPal Addy...



I have a Gen 1 for 40. 

Gen 2 are priced accordingly to how many handle nuts one would request.

I will be making another run of gen2 later on here next week.


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 15, 2013)

I placed a request for a Gen 2 and will pay you if you send me how you prefer to receive your money. (Gen 2 with 2 handle nuts)


----------



## promac850 (Aug 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> It looks like Gen 3 vises will be made of steel, come with 3 handle nuts and be priced at 110.00 shipped. I will be accepting pay pal, personal check, and money order.
> 
> On another note I have 2 Gen 1 vises left to move and they will be 40.00 shipped.
> 
> ...



Will the HD Gen 3 be a little cheaper since it would need less machining? Just curious.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Gen 2 are priced accordingly to how many handle nuts one would request.



Mike,

It might be helpful if you put together a short price list, seeing that you are an official A.S. sponsor and all, with what you are offering, options, etc.

You can always change it later, but it would let folks know if you are still offering 'Gen X' vises, if they can delete the lever handles to save a few $, add laser engraving, etc.

Maybe add a line or two of description: e.g. approximate dimensions, materials used, specific advantages, etc.

Just a suggestion to keep things clear.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 15, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Mike,
> 
> It might be helpful if you put together a short price list, seeing that you are an official A.S. sponsor and all, with what you are offering, options, etc.
> 
> ...



That sounds great. I will have a list with short descriptions here soon. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 15, 2013)

promac850 said:


> Will the HD Gen 3 be a little cheaper since it would need less machining? Just curious.



That is a really good point right there, I think we can come up with something. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have a Gen 1 for 40.
> 
> Gen 2 are priced accordingly to how many handle nuts one would request.
> 
> I will be making another run of gen2 later on here next week.



I thought it was a Gen 2 (read it wrong). You have 2 Gen 1's left for $40. As much as I want one, I would rather have a Gen 2. I like the Radius and also the Wing nuts. I will wait until you make another run. But def mark me for one. 

Unless its easy to convert the Gen 1 to a wing nut? I'd still do it then? Otherwise, I would gladly pay tue premium on the Gen 2 or 3 (but I do like the radius). 

Thanks...


----------



## Clarkbug (Aug 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Does anybody have a timberline chain sharpener? I would like to have the width of the opening where you clamp the bar to see if it will work with my vise.



Width of the opening is 3/8". The thumbscrews that you tighten to secure the sharpener sit about 1" down from the point where the carbides hit the chain.


----------



## walexa07 (Aug 15, 2013)

Will all models of chain vise accomodate .050, .058, and .063 gauge chains?

Thanks,

Waylan


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 15, 2013)

walexa07 said:


> Will all models of chain vise accomodate .050, .058, and .063 gauge chains?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Waylan



Yes it will fit all those gauges.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is what I got done before 6:30 this morning. We has an open vise on the machine so I hammered these out.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 16, 2013)

Got my vise in the mail today. It looks every bit as good as the pics. I'd say I can't wait to try it, but truth is, it'll gather dust till I get back from vacation.

Pleasure doing business with you, Mike. Hope to see you again this fall in IA or perhaps AR...


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 16, 2013)

Damn I want one but I am financially tapped at the moment. I WILL be buying one of these.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 16, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn I want one but I am financially tapped at the moment. I WILL be buying one of these.



Would you like me to bring my set up next week?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 17, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn I want one but I am financially tapped at the moment. I WILL be buying one of these.



They are nice.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 17, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Would you like me to bring my set up next week?



Yes, I would like to check them out and give it a try.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2013)

View attachment 310350


Here is Gen 3 main body. I will get clamp cut this week and the HD version will be ready to ship.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2013)

andydodgegeek said:


> Damn I want one but I am financially tapped at the moment. I WILL be buying one of these.



I really could use a nice pipe for an upcoming project.:msp_wink:


----------



## Philbert (Aug 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is Gen 3 main body. I will get clamp cut this week and the HD version will be ready to ship.



You are a CNC guy - I get that. 

But if you cut these out 3 pieces and laminated/spot welded the body, like a less expensive guide bar, do you think that you could also make these faster or less expensive? Use the mounting holes to register the parts.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2013)

Philbert said:


> You are a CNC guy - I get that.
> 
> But if you cut these out 3 pieces and laminated/spot welded the body, like a less expensive guide bar, do you think that you could also make these faster or less expensive? Use the mounting holes to register the parts.
> 
> Philbert



Probably not. I have to work my products across the mill as time allows in between jobs as I am not going to tear down a company set up to make my vises. I am also doing this as hobby so I really dont want to push things too hard and get burned out if you know what I mean. I am still waiting on my order of handle nuts as well so I wouldn't be able to ship any right now if I did have them done. Also I have a family that is really important to me so that what time I do get at home I spend with them. All of my saw building/chain vise production is before work after work and on break times.


Thank you all for your patience and interest in this project!!


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I really could use a nice pipe for an upcoming project.:msp_wink:



I quit smokin that stuff years ago...Oh you mean a chainsaw pipe, hmm what kind of saw you thinkin bout putting one on?


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 19, 2013)

That is classified but it's almost the same as your 7900


----------



## battlefordguy (Aug 20, 2013)

Very,very nice....

I think, I am looking for a gen 3.


----------



## malk315 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Mike-

I was reading some earlier posts to learn there is a Gen3 HD and plain Gen3 ?
It appears Gen3 HD is for "Heavy Duty" and it has no relief at the top to allow for a husky "roller" style guide to be used?

If so -- I'm on your list for 2 x Gen3 vises and I will need one of them to be the "HD" variety since my brother doesn't use a guide at all for filing and I prefer to use the husky roller guide (the blue one w/ 2 rollers is for 3/8" chain) so mine would need to be the non-HD w/ the relief cut in it so I could use my husky roller guide.

Does this all make sense? Do I have this right?

If not, please clarify 

Thanks,

-Eric


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 20, 2013)

malk315 said:


> Hey Mike-
> 
> I was reading some earlier posts to learn there is a Gen3 HD and plain Gen3 ?
> It appears Gen3 HD is for "Heavy Duty" and it has no relief at the top to allow for a husky "roller" style guide to be used?
> ...



Perfectly clear I understand what you want and duly noted thank you:thumbup:


----------



## walexa07 (Aug 22, 2013)

When do you think you will be able to most more pics of the Gen3 versus the Gen3HD?

I want one for sure, but want to see pics before I decide.

Thanks,

Waylan


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 22, 2013)

walexa07 said:


> When do you think you will be able to most more pics of the Gen3 versus the Gen3HD?
> 
> I want one for sure, but want to see pics before I decide.
> 
> ...



I will be working late tomorrow on the generation 3 vices. As soon as I have one of each done I will assemble them and get pictures up right away. 

By the way how many of you are interested in a gen 3 HD?


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Aug 22, 2013)

Count me in on a Gen3 HD.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 22, 2013)

Gen3 HD (non roller)

PaPajack
ModifiedMark


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Gen 3*

Well i finally got a gen 3 off the mill. Here is the HD version and the roller version will be on the mill soon.




If anyone is interested I just finished a run of 17 gen2 vises that are ready to ship.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Well i finally got a gen 3 off the mill. Here is the HD version and the roller version will be on the mill soon.



Looks nice. I like the clean design.

So the only 'dis-advantage' of the HD version is that it might be too thick for some Granberg or Timberline type sharpening jigs?

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 23, 2013)

There is a Timberline sharpener at home right now and I'm going to make one Timberline friendly. HD is for the guys that don't use a roller guide or Timberline.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks. I guess that I did not realize how low that the Husqvana type roller guide fits onto the bar. I suppose a guy could file his roller guide to fit the vise too!

Tried a Granberg type guide on these yet? The opening on these varies with the model, but on the current one I have it appears to be 0.29 inches. It can be filed wider (up to 0.4"?) by removing some cast-in bosses. But now I am thinking that the groove would have to go quite low to accommodate the frame and set screw. And that a device designed to clamp onto (as opposed to simply straddle) a bar with a fixed groove might not be compatible with a vise that opens and closes.

Philbert


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

I'll wait for the Timberline friendly version.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 23, 2013)

Now that I have the Timberline, for those of you that use it Would it be okay If the Timberline was in a Relief in the middle of the vice. 

By relieving just one spot where the Timberline would set it would maintain structural integrity of the vice.

I would basically make the Vice as thin as a bar right in the middle on the solid side only down far enough to just clear the sharpener.

Am I making any sense without a picture?


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Aug 23, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Now that I have the Timberline, for those of you that use it Would it be okay If the Timberline was in a Relief in the middle of the vice.
> 
> By relieving just one spot where the Timberline would set it would maintain structural integrity of the vice.
> 
> ...



That would be great. 

Jack


----------



## rwoods (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes. Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 23, 2013)

Okay thank you guys for all your input!


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 24, 2013)

I just been using the genII
Andy got to play with one today...


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Well i finally got a gen 3 off the mill. Here is the HD version and the roller version will be on the mill soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am waiting on a Gen 2 with 2 hand nuts and am ready to buy now.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Aug 24, 2013)

I have made up my mind I wood like a gen 3 to use with roller. when they are ready.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have Gen 2 ready to ship. How would you like pay?


----------



## Eightweight (Aug 24, 2013)

any chance that you will make the Gen 3 roller with a full radiused ends for race chains as it would be an all in one unit? so a combination of the gen 2 and 3 ?
if so let me know what the cost is and will pay you accordingly
Bill


----------



## promac850 (Aug 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Gen3 HD (non roller)
> 
> PaPajack
> ModifiedMark



Add me to that list. Thanks


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have Gen 2 ready to ship. How would you like pay?



I will pay however is most convenient for you.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 24, 2013)

Eightweight said:


> any chance that you will make the Gen 3 roller with a full radiused ends for race chains as it would be an all in one unit? so a combination of the gen 2 and 3 ?
> if so let me know what the cost is and will pay you accordingly
> Bill



I'm going to make another vice called the tunnel buddy. It will be only the full radius end on the Gen2 with one lever nut for tunneling or free hand square filing. I'll see how my break times work out on Monday and Tuesday and see if I can get a prototype made.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 24, 2013)

R DeLawter said:


> I will pay however is most convenient for you.



PayPal is OK 95.00

[email protected]


----------



## exSW (Aug 24, 2013)

After you get caught up are going to inventory some of these?Some of us have gone over our tool and parts budget for the given time period.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 24, 2013)

exSW said:


> After you get caught up are going to inventory some of these?Some of us have gone over our tool and parts budget for the given time period.



I most certainly will that has been the plan all along!


----------



## Eightweight (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the reply but really looking for a gen 3 for use with rollers and a full radiused end ?
this way I cold do it all with one unit.
Thanks for the consideration.
Bill




Homelite410 said:


> I'm going to make another vice called the tunnel buddy. It will be only the full radius end on the Gen2 with one lever nut for tunneling or free hand square filing. I'll see how my break times work out on Monday and Tuesday and see if I can get a prototype made.


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> PayPal is OK 95.00
> 
> [email protected]



You Have Money in your PayPal
Thank You, Sir Can't wait to get it, just like a kid.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 25, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Looks nice. I like the clean design.
> 
> So the only 'dis-advantage' of the HD version is that it might be too thick for some Granberg or Timberline type sharpening jigs?
> 
> Philbert



So Philbert, did you get a chance to check out my vices the Hedgerow brought?


----------



## Philbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> So Philbert, did you get a chance to check out my vices the Hedgerow brought?



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No! I met him and his family, ran a few of his saws, and he showed me a chain he had tunneled and wet-stoned. But I did not realize he had brought samples of the vises!!!

I'm sure it must have been mentioned in one of the GTG/race/vise threads and I spaced out? Might have been the heat?!?

Now I will have to go to Monkeyfest! Anyone bringing one there!

Philbert


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Gen3 HD (non roller)
> 
> PaPajack
> ModifiedMark



Mike, I'm not really looking for that style of locking device on one. 

I really had envisioned the cam type lever for my needs. I also believe that only 2 would be needed on one that length. 

Just keep doing what your doing right now though, I don't need one badly, just thought if I could get one that clamps quicker they would be good for me.

I can keep using the one I made for now that uses the bench vice to actually do the clamping on it, hard to get faster then that.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 25, 2013)

Modifiedmark said:


> Mike, I'm not really looking for that style of locking device on one.
> 
> I really had envisioned the cam type lever for my needs. I also believe that only 2 would be needed on one that length.
> 
> ...



Well OK.... you only have to move the lever nut half a turn approximately the same amount of travel for cam lock. I would be more than happy to leave out the center one for you.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Aug 25, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Well OK.... you only have to move the lever nut half a turn approximately the same amount of travel for cam lock. I would be more than happy to leave out the center one for you.



No like I said I'm not interested in that type of lever nut at all, just don't work for me, that's all.


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 26, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Gen3 HD (non roller)
> 
> PaPajack
> ModifiedMark


7oaks

Hadn't seen this post earlier. Please add me to this list...Thanks...Carl


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to be able to give some feedback on this Gen2 chain vice, but I've yet to use it. I can say it's a very well made tool......


----------



## andydodgegeek (Aug 26, 2013)

Hedgerow stopped at my house this weekend and I got a chance to play with your vice's, very nice. I really liked the radius on the gen 2 vice and that's what I want to get as soon as I get a couple bucks saved up. I just had to rebuild the transmission in my motorhome and I am beyond spent. Good job Mike, nice designs.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 26, 2013)

I got a little bit closer today with the Timberline sharpener. A couple set screws to set the depth of the movable jaw andI think we'll be good.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 26, 2013)

Philbert said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No! I met him and his family, ran a few of his saws, and he showed me a chain he had tunneled and wet-stoned. But I did not realize he had brought samples of the vises!!!
> 
> ...



You'll have to ask if Derrick would bring his!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 26, 2013)

Philbert said:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> No! I met him and his family, ran a few of his saws, and he showed me a chain he had tunneled and wet-stoned. But I did not realize he had brought samples of the vises!!!
> 
> ...



Phil, I'll be happy to bring mine if we ever figure out when it's gonna be.



I just spent about an hour playing with it, it works well, the operator on the other hand is gonna need some work to become a square filer. In my defense, I'm trying to file round to square with no experience. But like an old machinist told me years back, "Son, you might have the brains to be a machinist, but you sure ain't got the hands for it."


----------



## jchin (Aug 27, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I got a little bit closer today with the Timberline sharpener. A couple set screws to set the depth of the movable jaw andI think we'll be good.



Hi Mike, Your chainsaw vise looks great and now one with the Timberline sharpener option. It is nice to see you are open to hear AS members ideas and adapt your product to there needs. Good luck on your Chainsaw Vice. Great job. Carry on.........


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you very much!! 

If I can make my product a better product, and reach more customers, I will listen by all means. I really do enjoy your guyses input on all this.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 29, 2013)

You do great work. JR


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 29, 2013)

jra1100 said:


> You do great work. JR



Thank you JR.


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 29, 2013)

*Quality Product received today*

Received the gen2 chain filing vise today and must say it shows great workmanship.
And American Made!
Holds the chain tight & I really like the radius on the end. It does a good job of tightening down with just the wing nuts, if a person didn't want to spend the extra money for the lever nuts.

Thanks Mike

I have been getting 24-32 chains a week from a tree service (last several weeks) + other chains so I spend a lot of time with chains. I realize that is a drop in the bucket for some of you guys but I will take the work.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 29, 2013)

R DeLawter said:


> Received the gen2 chain filing vise today and must say it shows great workmanship.
> And American Made!
> Holds the chain tight & I really like the radius on the end. It does a good job of tightening down with just the wing nuts, if a person didn't want to spend the extra money for the lever nuts.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the complement on my vise! I hope it will serve you well!!

I have to ask, in another thread you posted pics of some sweet silvey products. With all them sweeeeet grinders, what will you use the vise for?

Thank you for your business, I was just curious..


----------



## R DeLawter (Aug 29, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you for the complement on my vise! I hope it will serve you well!!
> 
> I have to ask, in another thread you posted pics of some sweet silvey products. With all them sweeeeet grinders, what will you use the vise for?
> 
> Thank you for your business, I was just curious..



First off. I not an expert at anything and that is why I love this forum. So much to learn from great people.

In the 1980s I used to do a program on chain saw maintenance at a forest ranger boot camp for new trainees. Nothing special but they enjoyed it.
in the future I would like to have people come in to learn about hand sharpening chain and I will be using your chain vises. There is a gentleman at a nearby hardwood lumber CO. I hope to get to put on the school.


----------



## Eightweight (Aug 29, 2013)

Glad to see its working for you and also the 24 to 36 chains a week is good work no need to explain it to Us
Bill



R DeLawter said:


> Received the gen2 chain filing vise today and must say it shows great workmanship.
> And American Made!
> Holds the chain tight & I really like the radius on the end. It does a good job of tightening down with just the wing nuts, if a person didn't want to spend the extra money for the lever nuts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 29, 2013)

R DeLawter said:


> First off. I not an expert at anything and that is why I love this forum. So much to learn from great people.
> 
> In the 1980s I used to do a program on chain saw maintenance at a forest ranger boot camp for new trainees. Nothing special but they enjoyed it.
> in the future I would like to have people come in to learn about hand sharpening chain and I will be using your chain vises. There is a gentleman at a nearby hardwood lumber CO. I hope to get to put on the school.



Thank you very much for explaining that that is really cool. There are a lot of people that own saws but do not have a clue how a chain works or even how to sharpen it. When I went to my first get together I had never filed the chain and I watched over the shoulders of the guys and I thought to myself this looks like something I need to learn. 

When I started cutting wood on my own three years ago dad handed me down an old granberg grind n joint that was so wore out it was amazing that it even ran. My first file was the top plate style file guide on semi chisel chain on my super XL. I had nice big chips coming out of my first cut I thought to myself man that's the way to go. 

I think that is really cool that you have desire to teach that. Kudos man keep up the good work!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 30, 2013)

How many of you guys want a gen 3 Timberline version? I know of 2 I thought about having one more on hand.


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> How many of you guys want a gen 3 Timberline version? I know of 2 I thought about having one more on hand.



Am I on your list for a gen3 HD? Will the Timberline version work the same if not used with the Timberline (don't have a TL at this time)?


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 30, 2013)

7oaks said:


> Am I on your list for a gen3 HD? Will the Timberline version work the same if not used with the Timberline (don't have a TL at this time)?



Yes it will function normally without the Timberline.


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes it will function normally without the Timberline.




I guess I'm wondering what is the difference between the gen3 HD and the gen3 and then is there a gen3 Timberline? I've looked back in the thread and not found a definitive distinction outlined. I want one just need to know which will be the best for my purposes. Thanks and really like what you are doing.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 30, 2013)

7oaks said:


> I guess I'm wondering what is the difference between the gen3 HD and the gen3 and then is there a gen3 Timberline? I've looked back in the thread and not found a definitive distinction outlined. I want one just need to know which will be the best for my purposes. Thanks and really like what you are doing.



The standard gen 3 has a relief at the top of the Vice for the Husky roller guide. The gen 3 HD vice does not have this and is more robust at the top of the vice. The Timberline version is either vice modified for the use of a Timberline sharpener.

Give me about a half hour here and I'll have pictures of all three up.

The chips are cutting as we speak


----------



## kc4sfe (Aug 30, 2013)

Please call or PM me. I really want to talk to you about these vises.

540.387.2922 (work, until 4:30pm EST)

Thanks,

Lane


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Aug 30, 2013)

I have been anxiously awaiting the Gen3 timberline. Is it ready?

If so, how much and where do I pay?


----------



## rwoods (Aug 30, 2013)

:agree2: Ron


----------



## srb08 (Aug 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> How many of you guys want a gen 3 Timberline version? I know of 2 I thought about having one more on hand.



I am on the list for a Gen 3. I use a Timberline unit and a roller guide. Do I need to order a vise for each, or will one one model handle both? If I need a separate vise for the Timberline, add me to the list for that one as well.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 30, 2013)

OK here they are.

First up is Gen3 






4 cutters up on top.





Roller friendly 





Timberline front view as normal vise.





Timberline rear view as normal vise.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 30, 2013)

Timberline installed.





You can use both on same vise.





This one is still on prototype phase.




I forgot the HD at work but it just doesn't have the relief for the roller guide. 

The rails are.070" thick, as thick as I could fit a roller over.


----------



## jchin (Aug 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Timberline installed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mike, Great pictures. It allows the person to see your vise and all the hard work behind it. Taking pictures and posting them out here for us to see is a job in itself. Carry on...


----------



## 7oaks (Aug 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> The standard gen 3 has a relief at the top of the Vice for the Husky roller guide. The gen 3 HD vice does not have this and is more robust at the top of the vice. The Timberline version is either vice modified for the use of a Timberline sharpener.
> 
> Give me about a half hour here and I'll have pictures of all three up.
> 
> The chips are cutting as we speak



Thanks - that definitely answers my question. Now I just need to do some thinking to see which one I want. :msp_rolleyes: 

Can you put your paypal name in your sig for easier finding when someone wants to order?

Again I like the way you are staying on top of this.


----------



## battlefordguy (Aug 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> How many of you guys want a gen 3 Timberline version? I know of 2 I thought about having one more on hand.



I was needing a gen 3, however seeing as I have a timberline this would be superior.

They just keep getting and better and better almost afraid to buy to early :msp_biggrin:

Please, continue any further pics and further descriptions regarding the differences or attributes of the different generations or versions.


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thank you all for your compliments I really enjoy machining and building this kind of stuff. And I also appreciate the fact that you guys can recognize what it takes to do this. 

For those of you wondering there is a gen 4 in my head.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 31, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thank you all for your compliments I really enjoy machining and building this kind of stuff. And I also appreciate the fact that you guys can recognize what it takes to do this.
> 
> For those of you wondering there is a gen 4 in my head.



Do you still offer the one with the round end?


----------



## Homelite410 (Aug 31, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Do you still offer the one with the round end?



Yes I do. 16 in stock!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 1, 2013)

Steve NW WI was kind enough to bring his Gen 2 vise to TreeMonkey's GTG yesterday, which is the first time I have seen one in person. Very nice! Very finished/quality feel to it. 



Homelite410 said:


> For those of you wondering there is a gen 4 in my head.



You gonna tease us, or give us some idea of what you are thinking?

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 1, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Steve NW WI was kind enough to bring his Gen 2 vise to TreeMonkey's GTG yesterday, which is the first time I have seen one in person. Very nice! Very finished/quality feel to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How about I get one made n just post it up


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

Hey mike, 
What about an adjustable height stand that maybe swivels to marks at 35/30/25 deg...?.

And heres a free t shirt logo...




Saving your saws...one chain at a time !!!!

Custom made chain vices (and stands :msp_biggrin


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 1, 2013)

angelo c said:


> Hey mike,
> What about an adjustable height stand that maybe swivels to marks at 35/30/25 deg...?.
> 
> And heres a free t shirt logo...
> ...



I'd love to....... but how are you going to keep your file angle true to the vise??

BTW. Love the slogan


----------



## angelo c (Sep 1, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I'd love to....... but how are you going to keep your file angle true to the vise??
> 
> BTW. Love the slogan




On my rotating vice i took a piece of painters tape and marked a black line at 30* to the jaw. And the jaw to the straight edge of the table.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sure would be something to ponder.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 3, 2013)

OK boys who wants them?? They are ready to ship. Of 12, 4 are spoken for.


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Sep 3, 2013)

What is the price on the Timberline compatible vice?


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm thinking 120.00 on the timberline compatable version.

I'm not trying to gouge the timberline owners but it is 2 more set-up's on the machine. I have decided to make all timberline compatable vises to be roller friendly as well that way I'm not stocking 4 different versions and if you get a roller then your ready to go.


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Sep 3, 2013)

Paypal transaction completed.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2013)

Pa Pa Jack said:


> Paypal transaction completed.



Thank you!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 4, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> How about I get one made n just post it up



(cup holders . . . .?)


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2013)

Philbert said:


> (cup holders . . . .?)



No cup holders too many shavings.....


----------



## nstueve (Sep 4, 2013)

*So completely unrelated but still needed a place to post it...*

Don't hate me for being a pirate and hijacking mike... :arg:


I was helping clean out the shed of my grandfather on my wifes side and found one of these....

View attachment 313058


The definitely don't take the place of a chain vice but for those that want something quick and easy for sharpening hand saws and clamping chainsaw bars to be dressed (filed/ground)... These things work great! When I set up the new shop I'll have 3-4 vises on one bench including this one, a 6-8in regular, and a small vice for mikes chain vises!


Also mike likes old machinery so I have to ask... how the heck do you keep this one spinning while sharpening an ax???? 
View attachment 313059


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Sep 4, 2013)

Attaches to a beer cooler, has bottle opener and a back massager.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Don't hate me for being a pirate and hijacking mike... :arg:
> 
> 
> I was helping clean out the shed of my grandfather on my wifes side and found one of these....
> ...



Set your beer down first, crank with one hand and sharpen with the other. :beer:


----------



## nstueve (Sep 4, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Set your beer down first, crank with one hand and sharpen with the other. :beer:



I suppose the grind angle doesn't matter much on an ax as long as it's kinda sharp. but are you telling me you can crank this thing fast enough to sharpen and also have the hand strength and dexterity to keep the grind angle even??? I could see being able to control hatchets, chisels, and knives but an ax with a 3ft handle on it seems a bit precarious.

As for my beer... I always set it down... I also have the bottom 1/4 of a koozie to throw over the top so metal shavings don't get in it when I'm running the 511a.

:msp_tongue: :msp_tongue: :msp_tongue: :msp_tongue: :msp_tongue:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2013)

Anyway back to the vises, for all of you that have paid I will be shipping your vises on Friday. 

BTW Nathan.... that first pic is of a handsaw vise.


----------



## Eightweight (Sep 4, 2013)

*And the drawings of the Gen 4??????*

any pics or description of what your thinking for the gen 4 
Bill


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2013)

Eightweight said:


> any pics or description of what your thinking for the gen 4
> Bill



It will be made of steel 4 cutters on top and a full radius on one end and probably come with three handles and one wing nut. I will probably make them available in Timberline HD and roller friendly.


----------



## Eightweight (Sep 4, 2013)

this is the one I have been looking for, please put me on the list 
how much for the Timberline edition?
Bill




Homelite410 said:


> It will be made of steel 4 cutters on top and a full radius on one end and probably come with three handles and one wing nut. I will probably make them available in Timberline HD and roller friendly.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2013)

Eightweight said:


> this is the one I have been looking for, please put me on the list
> how much for the Timberline edition?
> Bill



You are my inspiration For this one.


----------



## R DeLawter (Sep 4, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> OK boys who wants them?? They are ready to ship. Of 12, 4 are spoken for.



If those are the gen3 I should be on the spoken for list. Thanks


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 4, 2013)

R DeLawter said:


> If those are the gen3 I should be on the spoken for list. Thanks



Yes you are on the spoken for list due to ship Friday and 2 more were spoken for tonight.

6 remaining..


----------



## nstueve (Sep 5, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> BTW Nathan.... that first pic is of a handsaw vise.


Yea I know... I actually have a saw tooth setter (pic below) for off setting the angles of hand saw teeth. I usually give my customers a chance to get $10 off their bill if they can tell me what the tool is when I hand it to them. Nobody has gotten the saw tooth setter yet. 

View attachment 313234



Like Mike said back to the chainsaw chain vises... I'm curious if Mike could make a set of 8-10inch inserts for a 6-8 inch vise for sharpening? Guys could drill holes to fit their vice and would be an easy add... Just a little gas to throw onto the fire. There may be to many variables on regular bench vices to make a set of clamping sides that would fit... I just thought that a good bench vise could provide even clamping power over a broad area and can quickly release with the single vice handle. Would seem easy to produce and need very little modifiacation for guys that wanted to just add clamping plates to their bench vise...

Hope everyone is enjoying their vises just as much as ME! I am delving into square filing chains soon!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 5, 2013)

nstueve said:


> Yea I know... I actually have a saw tooth setter (pic below) for off setting the angles of hand saw teeth. I usually give my customers a chance to get $10 off their bill if they can tell me what the tool is when I hand it to them. Nobody has gotten the saw tooth setter yet.
> 
> View attachment 313234
> 
> ...





You have a good idea with making vice jaw inserts, However there are so many different patterns of holes and you have to make a counter bore or a big countersink to make it work. Good idea but I don't know if it's feasible.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rwoods (Sep 5, 2013)

PayPal sent for Timberline version, Thanks, Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 5, 2013)

rwoods said:


> PayPal sent for Timberline version, Thanks, Ron



Thank you very much


----------



## Philbert (Sep 5, 2013)

nstueve said:


> ... I'm curious if Mike could make a set of 8-10inch inserts for a 6-8 inch vise for sharpening? Guys could drill holes to fit their vice and would be an easy add...



Nathan,

Check out Post 34 in this thread: http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/120500.htm
Different than the vises Mike has been developing in this thread, but similar to your idea.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 6, 2013)

Two of you guys just ordered timberline friendly vises however i do not know your as handles . I think one is pa pa Jack and the other im lost on. Could you please send me a pm if you just ordered from me. 
Thank you


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 6, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Two of you guys just ordered timberline friendly vises however i do not know your as handles . I think one is pa pa Jack and the other im lost on. Could you please send me a pm if you just ordered from me.
> Thank you



Nevermind......... I figured it out..


----------



## nixon (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm really liking the fact that you make a vice that will take roller guides and the Timberline. 
Sorry about this question , but will that vice also take an ATOP square filing jig ? I'm not any where near home for the next week or so . But , if you're not sure , when I get back home , I could post mine to you .
All the best, John


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 7, 2013)

nixon said:


> I'm really liking the fact that you make a vice that will take roller guides and the Timberline.
> Sorry about this question , but will that vice also take an ATOP square filing jig ? I'm not any where near home for the next week or so . But , if you're not sure , when I get back home , I could post mine to you .
> All the best, John



To be honest with you I've never even held an atop filling jig. I would be interested in making one fit if I had one to use as a pattern to modify the vice.


----------



## nixon (Sep 7, 2013)

^^^ When I get back home , I'll contact you for your address . I'd be more than happy to lend You mine along with the instruction sheet . 
John


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 7, 2013)

nixon said:


> ^^^ When I get back home , I'll contact you for your address . I'd be more than happy to lend You mine along with the instruction sheet .
> John



That sounds wonderful.


----------



## Red Amor (Sep 7, 2013)

ya know I get around several trades related sites and you see some wingin snarky stuff the sort of disappoints your that adults carrie on like that
BUT I get to see some really nice folks good blokes helpin others out and whats really good about it it that its so matter of fact so natural 
good O t that yeah 

nice really nice t see


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 8, 2013)

Red Amor said:


> ya know I get around several trades related sites and you see some wingin snarky stuff the sort of disappoints your that adults carrie on like that
> BUT I get to see some really nice folks good blokes helpin others out and whats really good about it it that its so matter of fact so natural
> good O t that yeah
> 
> nice really nice t see



And the best part is that he will get a discount on his vise for letting me borrow his file jig to make my prototype.


----------



## Eightweight (Sep 9, 2013)

any updates???

Gen 4 looks??? peeks?? 




Homelite410 said:


> It will be made of steel 4 cutters on top and a full radius on one end and probably come with three handles and one wing nut. I will probably make them available in Timberline HD and roller friendly.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 9, 2013)

Eightweight said:


> any updates???
> 
> Gen 4 looks??? peeks??



Here's your sneak peek......
Gen 4


----------



## Eightweight (Sep 9, 2013)

SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I need one that will support the Timberline Sharpener.

also need the price and how best to pay you ?

Bill


Homelite410 said:


> Here's your sneak peek......
> Gen 4


----------



## promac850 (Sep 9, 2013)

The Generation 3 vise showed up today. Used it and holy crap, it's *much* faster than sharpening a chain on the bar like I used to. Not doing that anymore...

Took me no time at all to clean up a 16" loop of 3/8" semi chisel chain. 

Now I'm not gonna buy a little chain grinder like I thought. The vise alone takes up way less room too.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 9, 2013)

promac850 said:


> The Generation 3 vise showed up today. Used it and holy crap, it's *much* faster than sharpening a chain on the bar like I used to. Not doing that anymore...
> 
> Took me no time at all to clean up a 16" loop of 3/8" semi chisel chain.
> 
> Now I'm not gonna buy a little chain grinder like I thought. The vise alone takes up way less room too.



I was waiting for some feedback on the 3's I didn't know if anybody got to use one yet! I'm really glad that you like it.

As for Gen 4 goes I am going to pick up material this week hopefully Friday and Saturday I can get the first one done..

So now my quandary is do I make more 3s for the people that wanted 3's or do I make all Gen 4 now...


----------



## Philbert (Sep 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> So now my quandary is do I make more 3s for the people that wanted 3's or do I make all Gen 4 now...



I like the simplicity of the Gen 3 vises. The large radius shown on the Gen 4 may appeal more to guys doing special filing: race chains, square, etc., and kind of remind me of the Gen 2 ones. Waiting to see what a Gen 4 really looks like (is it 2 pieces or 3?) and where you price it.

If you are willing to make all of these variations (different 'Generations', aluminum or steel, wing nuts or levers, plus adaptations for the various filing guides) it is a great value to your customers who may want to customize their vises according to their needs. If it becomes too much for you, then maybe you standardize on a few models, and offer a few options. 

I think that the affordability of the Gen 2 vise is also attractive for a lot of folks, so hopefully you will keep a basic model in the line up.

These vises are long overdue in the market, so thank you again for making them available!

Philbert


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I like the simplicity of the Gen 3 vises. The large radius shown on the Gen 4 may appeal more to guys doing special filing: race chains, square, etc., and kind of remind me of the Gen 2 ones. Waiting to see what a Gen 4 really looks like (is it 2 pieces or 3?) and where you price it.
> 
> If you are willing to make all of these variations (different 'Generations', aluminum or steel, wing nuts or levers, plus adaptations for the various filing guides) it is a great value to your customers who may want to customize their vises according to their needs. If it becomes too much for you, then maybe you standardize on a few models, and offer a few options.
> 
> ...



I found a great plus for the old Gen 1 vise when it comes to making a race chain...
Still using it!!!
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## promac850 (Sep 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I was waiting for some feedback on the 3's I didn't know if anybody got to use one yet! I'm really glad that you like it.
> 
> As for Gen 4 goes I am going to pick up material this week hopefully Friday and Saturday I can get the first one done..
> 
> So now my quandary is do I make more 3s for the people that wanted 3's or do I make all Gen 4 now...



Best thing to do is ask the customers which one they want. Give a window of time for them to get on a list for the next production run of each type and go from there. For example, you're producing Gen 2 vises right now... while that's being done, people sign up of for Gen 3. While you're making the Gen 3, take the names for the Gen 4.

Better yet, make a little form people can download, print out and then fill out, and after they do that, they send it in to you. Take a folder and cram each form in order of variation, like Gen 3 HD, Gen 3 notched for filing jig, etc. Probably a bit easier if you did that. If you want, I could make a form... I'm pretty good with MS Word... would need the vise generations you offer, and the options you wish to offer on them as well.

The old saying is "The customer is always right." Said that to a guy that does alignments on my vehicles. He still sets the wheel slightly crooked like I told him to years ago as a stupid little customer.  

Yes, some customers are #####y pieces of work, but that's the way the #### rolls. Not sure if we have many of those types here though... but don't be surprised if one shows up.


Oh, and I bought the Gen 3 with handle nuts. Real easy to work with, and can understand why people want them rather than the wing nuts. Plus, they have a ratchet feature... pull them out and you can rotate it without loosening or tightening... that way it clears your bench vise jaw if that's how you have it mounted. Otherwise, use the two holes to bolt it to a bench, stand, or jib that's wall mounted.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 9, 2013)

Every time I get ready to pull the trigger you come out with a new and improved model. :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 9, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Every time I get ready to pull the trigger you come out with a new and improved model. :bang::bang::bang:



When I posted that picture I figured I was going to get a comment from you like that


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> I found a great plus for the old Gen 1 vise when it comes to making a race chain...
> Still using it!!!
> :msp_sneaky:



That KUSTOM vice was made with a lot of love


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> When I posted that picture I figured I was going to get a comment from you like that



Ok smarty pants.

PM in route.


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> That KUSTOM vice was made with a lot of love



You'll never guess what feature on that vise is the most important tool for making a very nice chain.... 



One man's trash, is another man's treasure...
:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Evan (Sep 9, 2013)

21 pages and no ones bought this yet.

Who's ASS do we need to light a fire in?


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> You'll never guess what feature on that vise is the most important tool for making a very nice chain....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's see this so-called trash 


Evan, so far 17 in circulation 6 ready to ship and getting more material tomorrow!


----------



## Hedgerow (Sep 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Let's see this so-called trash
> 
> 
> Evan, so far 17 in circulation 6 ready to ship and getting more material tomorrow!



I could show you... 



In Jasper...


After the races...:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## malk315 (Sep 10, 2013)

Got my Gen3 setup for roller guide gen3 HD for my bro yesterday.
It's great having the teeth held in place solid instead of saw bar and the powerhead is no longer in my way when filing the angle that the powerhead obstructs my arms etc... My sharpening is going to get a LOT more precise w/ this thing. Doing the rakers will be easier too.

My brother is excited to get his hands on his and start doing loops for people who like to have him sharpen their stuff.

Thanks Mike for building a great product!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 10, 2013)

Well I picked up 48 feet of material today to make 24 vices. Hopefully get them all cut during the week and then start machining them on Saturday!!


----------



## Philbert (Sep 10, 2013)

(I think your introduction of the Gen 4 design caused the site to crash today . . . . )

Philbert


----------



## Showme (Sep 10, 2013)

*Jasper*

Homelite to you think you'll be going to Jasper? If so will you have any stock with you to sell?

Thanks,

Gerry


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 10, 2013)

Showme said:


> Homelite to you think you'll be going to Jasper? If so will you have any stock with you to sell?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gerry



Every week I'm working little harder to get my honey do list done so I can ask to go to Jasper. If in fact I do get to go to Jasper I will bring a selection of vises with me. 

I think I'm also going to start making Dolmar adapters to run stihl bars on Dolmar saws as well. I'm going to offer 6400 to 7900 and 9010 adapters too.


----------



## Showme (Sep 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Every week I'm working little harder to get my honey do list done so I can ask to go to Jasper. If in fact I do get to go to Jasper I will bring a selection of vises with me.
> 
> I think I'm also going to start making Dolmar adapters to run stihl bars on Dolmar saws as well. I'm going to offer 6400 to 7900 and 9010 adapters too.



Sounds great. Hope to see you there. I'll bring a little extra cash.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone have the stihl FF1 sharpener? I see how it is designed like a husky roller guide I was just curious if it would fit on my vice?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nixon (Sep 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Does anyone have the stihl FF1 sharpener? I see how it is designed like a husky roller guide I was just curious if it would fit on my vice?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Got one in .375 and .325 . Should I throw the .375 in the box with the ATOP ? 
John


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Every week I'm working little harder to get my honey do list done so I can ask to go to Jasper. If in fact I do get to go to Jasper I will bring a selection of vises with me.
> 
> I think I'm also going to start making Dolmar adapters to run stihl bars on Dolmar saws as well. I'm going to offer 6400 to 7900 and 9010 adapters too.



Go ahead and make some for the huskies also. I need a couple of them soon.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 12, 2013)

nixon said:


> Got one in .375 and .325 . Should I throw the .375 in the box with the ATOP ?
> John



That would be wonderful!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 12, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Go ahead and make some for the huskies also. I need a couple of them soon.



Which ones Mike 6400 or 9010?


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 12, 2013)

Husky to Stihl. I don't know if the 9010 is the same or not. The 6400-7900 bar studs are closer together than the huskies. I guess we need to ask Matt.


----------



## nixon (Sep 12, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> That would be wonderful!!!



Pm me your address and name . I'll get that stuff out by Monday . 
Did you get my pm from earlier this afternoon ? 
John


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 12, 2013)

nixon said:


> Pm me your address and name . I'll get that stuff out by Monday .
> Did you get my pm from earlier this afternoon ?
> John


 Pm sent


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 13, 2013)

mdavlee said:


> Husky to Stihl. I don't know if the 9010 is the same or not. The 6400-7900 bar studs are closer together than the huskies. I guess we need to ask Matt.



Sneak peek of what's up next






All in one stihl bar adapters


----------



## mdavlee (Sep 13, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Sneak peek of what's up next
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great. Let me know when you have some ready. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here is the Gen 4 prototype.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 14, 2013)

So, Gen4 looks like Gen2 and Gen3 had a baby in steel?

Length of Gen3 with radius feature of Gen2? And 3 pieces (plus fasteners)?

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 14, 2013)

Philbert said:


> So, Gen4 looks like Gen2 and Gen3 had a baby in steel?
> 
> Length of Gen3 with radius feature of Gen2? And 3 pieces (plus fasteners)?
> 
> Philbert



You are correct. Three handle nuts one wing nut.


----------



## exSW (Sep 14, 2013)

My head is starting to hurt trying to keep up with all this.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 14, 2013)

Innovation is the key!! All you guys keep giving me good ideas!


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 14, 2013)

Do you have a pics of the timberline sharpener mounted up on one of these?
Is it adjustable to hold tight on all gauges .050",.058",.063"?
Nice machine work by the way...


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 14, 2013)

Here it is one on a Gen 3 but the Gen 4 prototype is the same just has the full radius on the end.


----------



## Ronaldo (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Mike,
You getting any of your regular work done? He He He
Looking good, man!

Ron


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ronaldo said:


> Hey Mike,
> You getting any of your regular work done? He He He
> Looking good, man!
> 
> Ron



Well my supervisor didn't exactly have a smile on his face when he walked around the corner this morning and saw what I was running instead of working overtime.... 

I'll lay off the vices this week for a little bit and put the hammer down on some overtime for him.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 14, 2013)

Any expected pricing on the Gen4 vises?

Philbert


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 15, 2013)

Philbert said:


> Any expected pricing on the Gen4 vises?
> 
> Philbert



I want pricing on the Gen 5 and 6otstir:otstir: No reason to rush in and get the wrong one.:msp_wink::msp_wink:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 15, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I want pricing on the Gen 5 and 6otstir:otstir: No reason to rush in and get the wrong one.:msp_wink::msp_wink:



Lololol.......

5 and 6 will have a beverage holder, automatic file and pneumatic clamping.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 15, 2013)

I heard that Gen5 was strictly for harvester chain, and that Gen6 only worked with M-tronic saws?

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 15, 2013)

Philbert said:


> I heard that Gen5 was strictly for harvester chain, and that Gen6 only worked with M-tronic saws?
> 
> Philbert



Hmmmmmmm...... harvester you say


----------



## battlefordguy (Sep 15, 2013)

Think I'm ready!!!

PM sent


----------



## Eccentric (Sep 15, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Lololol.......
> 
> 5 and 6 will have a beverage holder, automatic file and pneumatic clamping.



No laptop mount bracket for surfin' AS while workin' on da chains??? Something to work on for Gen-7.otstir:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 15, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> No laptop mount bracket for surfin' AS while workin' on da chains??? Something to work on for Gen-7.otstir:



How bout smart phone holder instead of laptop holder.. (don't have one for a prototype ) ill put it on a flexible neck with a grip go on the end.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 15, 2013)

In all seriousness, BobL would ask for a DAF mount (except that he would probably just make his own)!.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chain-sharpening/114624.htm (e.g. Posts 41, 60, and 61)

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 15, 2013)

Philbert said:


> In all seriousness, BobL would ask for a DAF mount (except that he would probably just make his own)!.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chain-sharpening/114624.htm (e.g. Posts 41, 60, and 61)
> 
> Philbert



I just skimmed through that thread Wow he seems to be very meticulous about his work and have an awful lot of time to post that stuff.


----------



## Philbert (Sep 15, 2013)

It's a classic A.S. thread - I have it bookmarked. BobL puts a lot of thought into things.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 16, 2013)

Here is 3's and 4's halfway done.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 16, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> No laptop mount bracket for surfin' AS while workin' on da chains??? Something to work on for Gen-7.otstir:



Just for you my friend.




Gen3 timberline roller and cell phone holder........


----------



## 7oaks (Sep 17, 2013)

Mike...

I've just PPed you for a Gen 3. Keep up the good work...Carl


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 17, 2013)

Well the FF1 fits like a dream.








The A Top is gonna take a little work to get on. I have to thin the vise to bar thickness in order to make it work.


----------



## nixon (Sep 18, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Well the FF1 fits like a dream.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, usps actually got that stuff there ! Let me know what the vice that will take the Timberline,ATOP , Husqvarna ,and ff1 guides is going to cost me . 
Thanks , John


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 18, 2013)

nixon said:


> Cool, usps actually got that stuff there ! Let me know what the vice that will take the Timberline,ATOP , Husqvarna ,and ff1 guides is going to cost me .
> Thanks , John



I sure will! The Top is not much different size wise than the timberline.


----------



## watsonr (Sep 18, 2013)

now all you need is a holder that rides the vise for square filing.... of course with perfect angles.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 18, 2013)

watsonr said:


> now all you need is a holder that rides the vise for square filing.... of course with perfect angles.:msp_thumbup:



I wish I could do a hybrid a top vise but I'm sure that style is Patent protected...


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 18, 2013)

First one is off the machine


----------



## Pa Pa Jack (Sep 19, 2013)

Received my Gen3 timberline today. It is great!!! thanks Mike for a fine product. It will be used often.


Jack


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2013)

I am glad you like your vise. I tried all day to get on AS but no luck til now. 

7oaks I ran out of handles and will ship your vise as soon as I get them in. 

I have 16 Gen2 vises, 12 Gen3, 11 Gen4, and bar adapters are in production.

I have another week at least of processing to do on the vises before they are ready to ship. 

I also think I'm going to one vise option for both 3 and 4. I'm going to make them all timberline and roller to simplify things.


----------



## srb08 (Sep 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I am glad you like your vise. I tried all day to get on AS but no luck til now.
> 
> 7oaks I ran out of handles and will ship your vise as soon as I get them in.
> 
> ...



Has mine shipped yet?
The last time we talked, you said it was going out Monday.
Just wondering, haven't seen it yet.


----------



## rwoods (Sep 19, 2013)

Pa Pa Jack said:


> Received my Gen3 timberline today. It is great!!! thanks Mike for a fine product. It will be used often.
> 
> 
> Jack



Got mine today too.  I'll likely modify it a little to accept the narrower spacing of the Gamn screws. Ron

View attachment 314930
View attachment 314931


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 19, 2013)

srb08 said:


> Has mine shipped yet?
> The last time we talked, you said it was going out Monday.
> Just wondering, haven't seen it yet.



It shipped today slated for Saturday delivery. I kept forgetting to bring the darn handles home.


----------



## srb08 (Sep 19, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> It shipped today slated for Saturday delivery. I kept forgetting to bring the darn handles home.



Thanks, I look forward to putting it to work.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 20, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I am glad you like your vise. I tried all day to get on AS but no luck til now.
> 
> 7oaks I ran out of handles and will ship your vise as soon as I get them in.
> 
> ...



Put me down for a gen 4 does not need to be timberline friendly. let me know how much the G4 is and I will send pay pal. thanks


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Sep 22, 2013)

bump


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 22, 2013)

Thanks Kenneth


----------



## CWME (Sep 22, 2013)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Put me down for a gen 4 does not need to be timberline friendly. let me know how much the G4 is and I will send pay pal. thanks



Same for me please


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 23, 2013)

CWME said:


> Same for me please



Will do.

I am still waiting on my handle nuts from my salesman.


----------



## srb08 (Sep 24, 2013)

Mike:

I got my vise yesterday. 
Well thought out and nicely made. 
One friend who saw it is interested in one for himself, I'm not going to loan mine out.
I got notification of a PM from you but I didn't get the message.
Thanks for a quality product and good service.

Best,
Steve


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 24, 2013)

srb08 said:


> Mike:
> 
> I got my vise yesterday.
> Well thought out and nicely made.
> ...



Thank you Steve, I don't remember what I sent you .... oh well ...


I am glad you like the vise, I hope that it lives up to everything you ask from it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Sep 27, 2013)

Gen 4 is here...
















I finally got some machine time today so I got a little bit more hammered out.

For those of you wanting timberine or a top I will modify as ordered.


----------



## redoakneck (Sep 27, 2013)

I would like a Gen 4 with a HD top. Those are steel correct???

I also like the fancy handles.

I have been using the first one and I LOVE it,

Thanks,

Pete


----------



## Eightweight (Sep 27, 2013)

*is this one mine???*

Will take one we spoke a while ago the gen 4 with timberline capability
Bill





Homelite410 said:


> Gen 4 is here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CWME (Sep 27, 2013)

How much for the plain gen 4? I will PayPal you the funds for the one I wanted:msp_thumbup:


Edit, as stated before no need for timberline ready. Would like to be able to use a roller guide though.


----------



## Eightweight (Sep 27, 2013)

what I have been waiting for !!!
a gen 4 with the timberline capability!!!

I will take one as we spoke originally
Bill




Homelite410 said:


> Gen 4 is here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 4, 2013)

Did anyone get a chance to try my vise at wky gtg?


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 8, 2013)

I need one of your vices to make one of these. . .


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2013)

I can hook you up


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 8, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I can hook you up



Sweet! Which 'generation' do you recommend? Gen 4 with fancy handles?

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Robot Armor


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 8, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Sweet! Which 'generation' do you recommend? Gen 4 with fancy handles?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S738C using Robot Armor



The difference from 3 to 4 is the end radius not the handles. The handles come on both


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 8, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> The difference from 3 to 4 is the end radius not the handles. The handles come on both



Ah, okay. . . I definitely want the radius. So gen 4 it is! Put me on the list and let me know when to throw green & white paper stuff your way.

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Straw and Manure


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have them ready to ship now if you like.

PayPal is [email protected]


----------



## Metals406 (Oct 9, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I have them ready to ship now if you like.
> 
> PayPal is [email protected]



Oh good! How much $$ do I send?


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 11, 2013)

I want to repost a couple pictures to clear up some confusion here.

This is Gen 2. 105.00 as pictured






This is Gen 3. 110.00 as pictured.





This is Gen 4. 130.00 as pictured.


----------



## shutup-n-cut (Oct 11, 2013)

Homelite410 ,I emailed you. Thanks.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 4, 2013)

Woo hoo were back!!!!


----------



## Braintree (Nov 9, 2013)

Mike,I sent some coin your way this morning for the Gen.4 with timberline slot. Any up date on the ATOP slot for the vise?


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 9, 2013)

Braintree said:


> Mike,I sent some coin your way this morning for the Gen.4 with timberline slot. Any up date on the ATOP slot for the vise?


 Sweet, thank you very much I'm glad I got some more handles in.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Nov 9, 2013)

Mike I just wanted to publicly say how well this chain vice works. Every time I use the Gen 4 I am very happy that I let go of the money. thanks again


----------



## heimannm (Nov 9, 2013)

I have a Gen 4 as well, hand delivered by Mike himself just this week...

I used it a bit today and am quite pleased. I opened mine up added some O-rings over the studs to create a bit of a spring action to open the jaws as I find that makes it easier for me to drop the chain in. 

What kind of a sick guy goes around looking for a chain that needs to be sharpened??

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2013)

heimannm said:


> I have a Gen 4 as well, hand delivered by Mike himself just this week...
> 
> I used it a bit today and am quite pleased. I opened mine up added some O-rings over the studs to create a bit of a spring action to open the jaws as I find that makes it easier for me to drop the chain in.
> 
> ...


Only you Mark!

The o-ring idea sounds fantastic and I will up grade all vices in the future. 

Why didn't I think of that.........


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> The o-ring idea sounds fantastic and I will up grade all vices in the future.
> 
> Why didn't I think of that.........


I'd fire your engineering and development team!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> I'd fire your engineering and development team!


I'd be out if a job then..........


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 10, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I'd be out if a job then..........


On the other hand, some of the best ideas come from customer feedback when manufacturers choose to listen.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 10, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> On the other hand, some of the best ideas come from customer feedback when manufacturers choose to listen.


Oh trust me, I will!!!


----------



## Braintree (Nov 11, 2013)

O rings,Mark that's a great idea.Simple little thing make it that much better.That's what makes this place so great.If Arboristsite was lost because of the hacking,it would have been a sad day indeed.The people here are top notch to say the least.


----------



## heimannm (Nov 11, 2013)

I think a wavy washer like a metric lock washer, or perhaps a spring washer like McCulloch used to use in the clutches might even work better provided they were less than 0.050" thick. 

A quick look at McMaster Carr shows several possibilities from 0.010 to 0.030" thick.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#93501A030
http://www.mcmaster.com/#92161A029
http://www.mcmaster.com/#92168A109

Mark


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well those of you who just ordered vises i have included the proper o-rings and for those that would like the up grade please pm me and ill mail some to you or a simple trip to ace hardware will do the trick. 

8mm id x 1.5mm thick will work great!!


----------



## fastLeo151 (Nov 19, 2013)

I told Santa that I wanted a gen4 for Christmas, we shall see what he (actually my ol lady) says.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 19, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> I told Santa that I wanted a gen4 for Christmas, we shall see what he (actually my ol lady) says.


Please make sure she has my E-mail!!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 23, 2013)

Mark, I think wave washers would work well! 

Mike, drooling to get vice in hand.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 24, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Mark, I think wave washers would work well!
> 
> Mike, drooling to get vice in hand.


N8, your vise will ship Monday with the o-rings installed!!


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 24, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> N8, your vise will ship Monday with the o-rings installed!!


Awesome!!

Sent from my cellphone using modern technology


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mike, the vice and spacers are excellent. There's a small ding on the top rail of the vice. . . It won't effect the usability at all though. But, it made me curious -- are these machined from A-36?
Anyway, great work on this stuff, really clean and professional!

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm really glad you got the Vice ok and that you like it!! I'd like to see close up of the dings to see if it is something that I missed, or happened during shipping, either way if you are not satisfied with my product or my work I will be more than happy to make it 100 percent right with you!! 

Please let me know what you think and they are made if 1018 CFS.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> I'm really glad you got the Vice ok and that you like it!! I'd like to see close up of the dings to see if it is something that I missed, or happened during shipping, either way if you are not satisfied with my product or my work I will be more than happy to make it 100 percent right with you!!
> 
> Please let me know what you think and they are made if 1018 CFS.


Ah, 1018. . . Okay. I'm way satisfied -- I'll grab a pic with my fancy phone and post it un a minute.

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2013)

Not the best picture -- mm scale next to it for. . . Scale. Lol

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2013)

Metals406 said:


> Not the best picture -- mm scale next to it for. . . Scale. Lol
> 
> Sent using two cans and a string.


 That almost looks like it got dropped! Just let me know what you'd like me to do to make it right with you.


----------



## Metals406 (Nov 30, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> That almost looks like it got dropped! Just let me know what you'd like me to do to make it right with you.



Yep, it's an impact ding. You had it wrapped good, but the USPS likes to use our packages like footballs. The vice had some room to move and it tried to punch through the box I think (the box had a tear at one end).

The ding is only like .120" wide and .020" deep. Waaay minor deal. It'll see worse in service.

The only thing I could suggest, to avoid future rail damage, would be to machine the body to accept bolt on removable jaws. But, probably overkill.

You don't owe me squat dude -- these vices are cool! 

Sent using two cans and a string.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 11, 2013)

I finally got the atop and the stihl file guide fitted.










Stihl, don't know the model.





Still can be used normally!





And timberline, FF1, and roller.





All parts pictured are included.





Gen 3.1 125.00 shipped
Gen 4.1 135.00 shipped


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 12, 2013)

Bump


----------



## morewood (Dec 12, 2013)

Those pics show exactly what I needed to know about accepting the clamp-on vises. I will order one before Christmas.

Shea


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 12, 2013)

morewood said:


> Those pics show exactly what I needed to know about accepting the clamp-on vises. I will order one before Christmas.
> 
> Shea


Side note! I have 2 Gen 3 ans no Gen 4 left right now. Hoping to get them on the machine this Saturday. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## redfin (Dec 16, 2013)

I used my gen3 mike shipped to me last night on a 3/8 chain that a 5/32 round file was used to sharpen it. It was really nice being able to lay in to gullet with a larger file to get them into shape. 

Thank you sir for a well thought tool.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 16, 2013)

didn't think the Stihl would fit on there  That's the same model (Argentina) that I have. What is the thickness of your vise? I notice on the Stihl that you've removed the chain clamps (or, at least the one on the pictured side)...is this needed to mount to your vise? Does doing this change the centering for the guide?
I really could have used this the other day 

Stihl, don't know the model.





Gen 3.1 125.00 shipped
Gen 4.1 135.00 shipped[/quote]


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 16, 2013)

singinwoodwackr said:


> didn't think the Stihl would fit on there  That's the same model (Argentina) that I have. What is the thickness of your vise? I notice on the Stihl that you've removed the chain clamps (or, at least the one on the pictured side)...is this needed to mount to your vise? Does doing this change the centering for the guide?
> I really could have used this the other day
> 
> Stihl, don't know the model.
> ...


[/quote]

I will have to measure where i have relieved in the back side of the vise in which you cant see. I removed both smaller "jaw" guides since they are not needed. I dont believe that it changes the centering since the solid side of the file guide is the same distance from centerline, as if it ywould be on a bar.


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Dec 16, 2013)

I will have to measure where i have relieved in the back side of the vise in which you cant see. I removed both smaller "jaw" guides since they are not needed. I dont believe that it changes the centering since the solid side of the file guide is the same distance from center-line, as if it would be on a bar.[/quote]

thanks. I sometimes have problems with the Stihl guide slipping a little during sharpening (usually pivots up/down on the plastic clamp screw) and can see ways to 'fix' that issue using your vise...would just take a few mods to solve. I can see replacing the plastic clamp 'bolt' with steel and drilling a recess hole to fix its position, and then maybe using one of the chain clamp thumb screws into a recess hole drilled into the vise for better stability...make sense?

I'd bet this vise could be clamped into a WorkMate as well as a standard bench vise...ever tried that?


----------



## battlefordguy (Dec 21, 2013)

$$ sent for gen4 timberline ready


----------



## Currently (Dec 21, 2013)

Ordering one gen four timberline ready ...

Let me know when it ships ...


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 21, 2013)

battlefordguy said:


> $$ sent for gen4 timberline ready





BIG D said:


> Yeah, I would agree but I do like many of the Husqvarnas. They have been real reliable. Parts take longer to get but, I still agree. Go with the Stihl. After they worked the bugs out in the 335xpt it has been great. I don't know if I would pay extra ($100) for the 020T. Would you?


Thanks guys!! I have the next run of vises off the machine today and I will ship them as soon as handles come in!


----------



## Currently (Dec 22, 2013)

Homelite410 said:


> Thanks guys!! I have the next run of vises off the machine today and I will ship them as soon as handles come in!



Did my order go through?

You may want to update prices in your sig file ... PM sent.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 22, 2013)

Currently said:


> Did my order go through?
> 
> You may want to update prices in your sig file ... PM sent.


Yes sir it did! I will update as soon as I gay to a PC!


----------



## Twisted Priorities (Dec 22, 2013)

A vise is needed to keep the chain steady so the tooth cutting edge angle is to spec. I saw a pic on another forum where a guy sharpened his chain free hand with an angle grinder.
Seems a bit dangerous.



At no point in time does this guy use any ppe while felling, limbing and bucking trees.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 22, 2013)

Twisted Priorities said:


> A vise is needed to keep the chain in steady so the tooth cutting edge angle is to spec. I saw a pic on another forum where a guy sharpened his chain free hand with an angle grinder.
> Seems a bit dangerous.
> View attachment 323545
> View attachment 323546
> ...


That's awesome! I've sharpened a drill bit like that but never a chain!

He prolly calls it a ''blade''


----------



## Twisted Priorities (Dec 22, 2013)

I've used the side of a cutoff wheel in the chop saw to sharpen drill bits, works pretty good.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 22, 2013)

Twisted Priorities said:


> I've used the side of a cutoff wheel in the chop saw to sharpen drill bits, works pretty good.


Me too! And it works fantastic to sharpen soapstone!


----------



## Braintree (Dec 27, 2013)

Mike,are you now making the gen#4 that you can use a timberline,atop, and a Stihl on this one vise?If not I would like to order a "ATOP" model.Buck thirty-five to the house?The Gen#4 with the timberline notch in it that I order from you awhile back works great.Nice work you do and if anybody was on the fence about ordering one of these vises, rest assured it is a very thought out piece of work.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 27, 2013)

Braintree said:


> Mike,are you now making the gen#4 that you can use a timberline,atop, and a Stihl on this one vise?If not I would like to order a "ATOP" model.Buck thirty-five to the house?The Gen#4 with the timberline notch in it that I order from you awhile back works great.Nice work you do and if anybody was on the fence about ordering one of these vises, rest assured it is a very thought out piece of work.


Thank you, yes this vise allows all the sharpeners to be used on one vise. And yes that price is shipped!


----------



## nixon (Dec 30, 2013)

Just received mine Saturday . The pictures I've seen online don't do the craftsmanship justice .
So far , I've mostly used my Timberline with the vice . But , I have checked how the ATOP , FF1 , and Husq. roller guide fit ,and work with the vice ......Perfect ! I couldn't be more pleased. 
Mike , thanks for taking the time to make a great product .


----------



## fastLeo151 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hopefully you offer these for a good while I still been saving for one


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 30, 2013)

fastLeo151 said:


> Hopefully you offer these for a good while I still been saving for one


I will have them so long as I'm at my current job. 

I will entertain trades.............


----------



## Currently (Dec 30, 2013)

Any idea when mine ships out?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 30, 2013)

Currently said:


> Any idea when mine ships out?


Going for the 2nd.


----------



## Currently (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## huskyhank (Dec 31, 2013)

message and email sent on vise


----------



## half_full (Jan 3, 2014)

Any way you could put a link to pics of the 3 generations you have? As a new interest I'd not want to go through 22 pages to get the skinny.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

Gen 2 shown with optional lever nuts.






Gen 3





Gen 4


----------



## diggers_dad (Jan 3, 2014)

Homelite410, great work.

If anyone is thinking about one of these but hasn't decided to spend the $$, IMHO it's well worth the price. I worked out a trade with him involving some of the Christmas spirit and wanted to have a week or two to try the stuff he sent before I gave my opinion. Here it is:

I'm not a pro cutter or a saw shop guy, just a hack who likes to tinker on saws and stuff. The agreement we made was far more to my advantage than it was to Homelite410; he shipped quickly and everything was well packaged. I received the Gen 2 vice as well as two 12mm Stihl bar adapters. The quality was at least equal to and probably much better than anything commercially available. I have used the Gen2 vice on everything from picco chain on my Dad's MS180 to full chisel, square grind chain on my Makita 6401. It works smoothly, consistently and makes the work much easier and more precise than getting the chain tight on the bar and setting the brake. 

The bar adapters fit absolutely perfectly. I was concerned I might need to do a bit of filing to get them to fit "just right", but I was able to quickly see they were made with the precision and close tolerances I have come to expect from a professional machinist. They are sweet.

Again, just my 2 cents. 

When the funds are available, I'll be back for the Gen4.

dd


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 3, 2014)

diggers_dad said:


> Homelite410, great work.
> 
> If anyone is thinking about one of these but hasn't decided to spend the $$, IMHO it's well worth the price. I worked out a trade with him involving some of the Christmas spirit and wanted to have a week or two to try the stuff he sent before I gave my opinion. Here it is:
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm truly touched by your words my friend!!!


----------



## memory (Jan 11, 2014)

I am really debating on getting one of these. I assume the Gen 4 is the latest and greatest of them all. What are the advantages of the Gen 4 vs. the others? Currently I find myself hand filing and do not use any jigs, I do use a simple file guide. I have a timberline but currently have it for sale and I don't see myself getting a jig of any kind. Of course things change down the road.

I currently sharpen .325 and 3/8 chain. I assume each of these vises can do all different size chain?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 11, 2014)

Each vise will do 1/4 to .404 and .043 to .063 gauge.


----------



## memory (Jan 13, 2014)

I maybe have an idea to improve your vise even though it looks like an excellent tool as it is. Maybe this would be too impractical and/or too costly make but what about making the vise longer so there is not so much loose chain hanging down below so that the chain does not catch on anything when moving it. Maybe the vise could be adjustable length wise for different lengths of chain. What do you think? I know it would be more costly as there is more material involved. 

For example, to sharpen my 25" chains, I have been using my 25" bar without the powerhead that I use on my Stihl 441 and clamp the bar in a bench vise. The reason I don't just install the bar and chain on the powerhead is I have been sharpening multiple chains and didn't want to have to deal with reinstalling each chain. Anyways, with just a bar and chain, there is quite a bit of chain hanging and every time I rotate the chain, it wants to catch on the vise. I have been doing the same with my 20" chains. 

I got this idea from a device called the Chain Meister where you attach a device to the end of a bar and you are able to tighten the chain just like it was installed on the saw. https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=229&item=1392
If you just had one chain to sharpen, you would have to take the bar off the saw unless you had a spare bar lying around. And it has to be the correct bar for the chain you are working on. 

BTW, how do you spell vise as in bench vise? Is it vise or vice?


----------



## firefighterwolf (Jan 13, 2014)

*vise* – A clamping device, usually consisting of two jaws to hold an item in position.

*vice* – An evil, degrading, or immoral practice or habit.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 13, 2014)

Vise. 'Vice' is a bad habit.

When I made my homemade filing vise I first planned to make it extra long so that I could file lots of cutters at a time. But I made my 'prototype' smaller so that I could also file small loops for my pole pruners (8 and 10 inch bars).

I am happy with this smaller size now, since it does both short and long chains, and advancing the chain along the rails is pretty easy.

What I would consider for future generations of my vise are 'outriggers' to support the extra chain at each end. These were present on some of the old Oregon filing vises (posted photos lost), and similar to support wheels seen on some chain spinners an the 511AX grinder vise.

As the chain advances vertically to the top of the vise the drive links hold the jaws open at the sides, preventing full pressure to be applied at the top of the jaws. Holding the links off to the sides would eliminate this interference.

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 13, 2014)

Philbert said:


> As the chain advances vertically to the top of the vise the drive links hold the jaws open at the sides, preventing full pressure to be applied at the top of the jaws. Holding the links off to the sides would eliminate this interference.
> 
> Philbert



My vises ''toe clamp'' the chain therefore there is clearance on the edges where the chain feeds vertically.


----------



## Philbert (Jan 13, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> My vises ''toe clamp'' the chain therefore there is clearance on the edges where the chain feeds vertically.



I included some spacers at the bottom to do this, but they still need some finessing to work right (please remember that I am still on my 'Generation 1' vise!). 

The 'outriggers' would address that, as well as the comment about managing extra chain. 

I did not understand their purpose when I saw them in the old photos, but assuming that they perform this dual purpose. 

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 13, 2014)

When I clamp Mikes vise into my bench vise, I space it out with a 2" block behind it. Keeps the chain from catching on the bench its mounted to.


----------



## Currently (Jan 15, 2014)

M


Steve NW WI said:


> When I clamp Mikes vise into my bench vise, I space it out with a 2" block behind it. Keeps the chain from catching on the bench its mounted to.



My grandfather taught me to install a vise on the corner of a bench with the back fixed jaw lined up on both sides with an 1/8 inch clearance from both edges of the work surface. I can then clamp my work standing up 90 degrees in two directions. No problems with my chain clearing either edge of my work surface.


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 2, 2014)

I would love to order one of your Gen 4 vises, but I'm unsure how to go about it. (I also sent an email to your gmail account.)


----------



## Homelite410 (Feb 2, 2014)

T-Bone said:


> I would love to order one of your Gen 4 vises, but I'm unsure how to go about it. (I also sent an email to your gmail account.)


Cont act me and decide what vise you would like ( G2 G3 G4 ) which options (timberline atop or standard) and ask for a price. 

I accept check, or money order but prefer PayPal. 

[email protected] is my PayPal account. 

Please let me know how I can help you!


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so woefully ignorant of computer stuff, that I'll probably screw this up. I DO have a Paypal account, so that part should be fairly easy.
I'd like the G4 model, and all of my saws are Stihl, so I guess I need the "standard" type.
How do I get you the shipping info? Just post it on this site? E-mail it to you?
Many thanks,
Terry Johnson


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 2, 2014)

I'm so woefully ignorant of computer stuff, that I'll probably screw this up. I DO have a Paypal account, so that part should be fairly easy.
I'd like the G4 model, and all of my saws are Stihl, so I guess I need the "standard" type.
How do I get you the shipping info? Just post it on this site? E-mail it to you?
Many thanks,
Terry Johnson


----------



## memory (Feb 2, 2014)

You can either start a conversation with him or email him your address.

Also I could be wrong but when you send him the money through paypal, I think you can also include a message with your address.

BTW, the type of saw you have does not indicate if you need the standard version. With the standard version, you can't mount a tool like the timberline on the vise. With the other version, he makes a cut out so the sharpening jigs will fit. 

If you just hand file, then the standard version is fine. If you are always looking to do things differently, then get the timberline ready version. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I've never visited a forum before, so I don't even know how to start a conversation. My saws are all Stihl; MS460 w/25" bar, MS441 w/ 20" bar, and an MS 200 w/ a 12" bar. I plan to hand sharpen all of them.
Thanks again,
Terry J.


----------



## Philbert (Feb 2, 2014)

What Memory is saying is that many guys use some type of filing guide when hand sharpening. There are many types/styles: flat file holders, roller guides, Granberg - style filing frames; as well as other types of sharpening aides, including the Timberline (carbide cutter) and Atop (square filed chain). 

Most of these are designed to fit over a chain mounted on a standard guide bar. Some of these will not work with a standard chain vise, because it is thicker than a guide bar.

Homelite410 has modified some of his vises to work with some of these guides. So you should talk to him about any that you use now, or think that you might use in the future, so that you order a compatible vise if you go with one of his. They will still let you free-hand file if that is your preference.

Philbert


----------



## T-Bone (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks Memory & Philbert, for another "Aha" moment. I have since looked up Timberline to discover that it's a sharpening tool and not a brand of saw. Sometimes I act like an imbecile, and sometimes it's not an act. At last I think I understand what I'm actually after. (Man, this is embarrassing.)
Thank you again.


----------



## SCHallenger (Mar 11, 2014)

Here is another happy user of the Gen.4 vise! Thanks much Mike. It sure makes sharpening easier, faster, & more precise. An added bonus is keeping metal filings away from the saw. This a high quality product in all ways!


----------



## redoakneck (Mar 11, 2014)

I use a stihl file guide, the 20 dollar one, and the gen 4 or the gen 2 clamp. They are well worth it!!! The gen 4 allows you to sharpen 4 cutters before moving the chain, the gen 2 does 2 or 3. I am very happy with these vises and my chains are sharper than out of the box!!!

I personally like the gen 4 a little more because I can sharpen a little faster on it, but the gen 2 works very also.

And ditto on the bar adapters!!! very well made


----------



## impalanut (May 7, 2014)

So on the gen 4 with timberline, do you move the chain after each tooth or does the timberline slide across the top of the vice? If you move the chain after each tooth does it take much time and do you have to loosen the vise? thanks


----------



## Homelite410 (May 8, 2014)

impalanut said:


> So on the gen 4 with timberline, do you move the chain after each tooth or does the timberline slide across the top of the vice? If you move the chain after each tooth does it take much time and do you have to loosen the vise? thanks


It would be the same as on a bar. You may choose to clamp the vise or not. The center thumb screw is used in the timberline also.


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (May 25, 2014)

TtT


----------



## Homelite410 (May 25, 2014)

Time's Standing Stihl said:


> TtT


Thanks man. I just got the steel hope to make some more Friday!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 16, 2014)

This round of vises is ready to ship!


----------



## kr5258 (Jun 29, 2014)

Bought a Gen 4 vise, several 12mm adapters, and a 14mm adapter. Top-notch machining and finishing, very happy with the quality. Thanks!
Now I have to find some time to clear my bench and find a spot to mount the vise.


----------



## Coldfront (Jul 17, 2014)

I didn't want to read 24 pages of this. Question will a Granberg G106b fit on there?


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have not fit one in there but I bet I could get it in there with a little modification.


----------



## Mikeb (Jul 30, 2014)

Outstanding quality in this product, tried out today, very solid. Would highly recommend to anyone that hand files the cutters and depth gauges. Thanks for a great product


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 30, 2014)

Mikeb said:


> Outstanding quality in this product, tried out today, very solid. Would highly recommend to anyone that hand files the cutters and depth gauges. Thanks for a great product


Thank you, I'm glad you like my product!


----------



## kr5258 (Jul 31, 2014)

PM inbound about Gen3 availability.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 31, 2014)

Pm outbound!


----------



## Time's Standing Stihl (Sep 27, 2014)

Another happy customer here!!!!! Excellent work Mike! 

Thanks again....


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 30, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 14, 2014)

I would consider stocking those in our shop on a commission sale basis if you are interested?


----------



## nstueve (Dec 15, 2014)

Just used my gen2(?) today for some tunneling work... Love it!


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 15, 2014)

FYI there will be a new vise coming soon!


----------



## gunrush128 (Dec 15, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> FYI there will be a new vise coming soon!



Any pics or sketches of the prototype? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Dec 15, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> FYI there will be a new vise coming soon!



Well


----------



## HTTR (Dec 15, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> FYI there will be a new vise coming soon!


Any major changes?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes major changes! Shorter, cheaper, less parts, and roller guide compatible!


----------



## HTTR (Dec 15, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes major changes! Shorter, cheaper, less parts, and roller guide compatible!


Great, can't wait to see it.


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 15, 2014)

HTTR said:


> Great, can't wait to see it.


Me too!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 15, 2014)

Cup holder? USB compatible? Tail fins?

Philbert


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 15, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Cup holder? USB compatible? Tail fins?
> 
> Philbert


Power cord!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 15, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Power cord!


Solenoid or electromagnets?!?

Philbert


----------



## BugaBoots (Dec 15, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes major changes! Shorter, cheaper, less parts, and roller guide compatible!


Will it be similar to any of your previous designs?


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 15, 2014)

Philbert said:


> Solenoid or electromagnets?!?
> 
> Philbert


Nope, but prolly will send. Couple out for "testing" 


BugaBoots said:


> Will it be similar to any of your previous designs?


Well it'll share the name "vise" and both will be made of steel!


----------



## BugaBoots (Dec 15, 2014)

Cant wait to see them!
I will have to defiantly have to get one of these eventually.


----------



## SCHallenger (Dec 15, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Yes major changes! Shorter, cheaper, less parts, and roller guide compatible!



My Gen IV is already roller guide compatible, or I thought it was. I have been using them on it with excellent results!


----------



## Metals406 (Dec 16, 2014)

Homelite410 said:


> Nope, but prolly will send. Couple out for "testing"



I call dibs!! 

[emoji2]


----------



## Stock (Dec 16, 2014)

Do keep us updated.............


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 16, 2014)

Mike 
All your stuff looks professionally made ! 
Not to mention it is made proudly in the USA! Which means a lot to me and hopefully several more folk on this board it is what made this country what it is!!!
Chris


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 17, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Mike
> All your stuff looks professionally made !
> Not to mention it is made proudly in the USA! Which means a lot to me and hopefully several more folk on this board it is what made this country what it is!!!
> Chris


Thank you! I like to take pride in my work! The company I work for makes airframe parts so we have to pay attention on a daily basis even to the smallest detail! I am glad you guys like my product!


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2014)

Are you union ? UAW?


Homelite410 said:


> Thank you! I like to take pride in my work! The company I work for makes airframe parts so we have to pay attention on a daily basis even to the smallest detail! I am glad you guys like my product!


----------



## Definitive Dave (Dec 17, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Are you union ? UAW?


relevance your honor?
DDave

for what it is worth, consignment, shminement I would carry your products as well


----------



## Homelite410 (Dec 17, 2014)

skippysphins said:


> Are you union ? UAW?


Am not! But, if a man can't produce quality work, what good is he....


----------



## skippysphins (Dec 17, 2014)

I was not saying the unions are bad by any means .


----------



## justtools (Jan 24, 2015)

Any word or pics on the New shorter and cheaper vise? Been thinking I need a chain vise


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 24, 2015)

You will love this vice !!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jan 24, 2015)

I have had some special orders to fill and I landed a creek clearing job, so I been busy! They are on my short list for break time entertainment at work! Stay tuned fellas!


----------



## Raganr (Jan 24, 2015)

Looking forward to the new one. 

Putting in my request for a Homlite410 vise/file guide combo for double bevel files


----------



## skippysphins (Jan 24, 2015)

I did not know there was a file guide for the vise ? Mike is there a file guide ?
Thanks for the info . 
Chris


----------



## Raganr (Jan 24, 2015)

Don't think there is one. You can use a variety of stand alone guides though.

I do think an improved Homelite410 version of the FG2 would be hars to beat.

I have an FG2 I would be willing to send as a sample.


----------



## skippysphins (Feb 5, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I have had some special orders to fill and I landed a creek clearing job, so I been busy! They are on my short list for break time entertainment at work! Stay tuned fellas!


 curios if any thing is new


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 11, 2015)

No fellas I'm sorry I haven't had time to do anything lately. An this will take up some of my time now.




her name is Victoria!


----------



## skippysphins (Jun 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> No fellas I'm sorry I haven't had time to do anything lately. An this will take up some of my time now.
> 
> 
> 
> her name is Victoria!


Congratulations


----------



## skippysphins (Jun 11, 2015)

She's a cutie!


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 11, 2015)

she is a cutie  enjoy it now, they don't stay that way long. congrats.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 11, 2015)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Rudedog (Jun 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Thanks fellas!


Good thing Victoria looks like her Mother.


----------



## Philbert (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats!

Philbert


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 11, 2015)

treeslayer2003 said:


> she is a cutie  enjoy it now, they don't stay that way long. congrats.


Damn right about that mine are only 3 and 5 but its gone by too fast. My son just graduated from preschool and my daughter will be in preschool this fall.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jun 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> No fellas I'm sorry I haven't had time to do anything lately. An this will take up some of my time now.
> 
> 
> 
> her name is Victoria!


Congrats man!! 1st one?


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 11, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Congrats man!! 1st one?


Naaaa... Mike has lots of them...
He's an old hand at this stuff...


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 11, 2015)

KenJax Tree said:


> Congrats man!! 1st one?






#4 9,7,4


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 11, 2015)

Cute kids, bud! All of em! Wait till the boys come calling.


----------



## huskihl (Jun 11, 2015)

Rudedog said:


> Good thing Victoria looks like her Mother.


Hey this is AS. 


Pics of the mother? Lol jk


----------



## Homelite410 (Jun 11, 2015)

Ronaldo said:


> Cute kids, bud! All of em! Wait till the boys come calling.


----------



## Ronaldo (Jun 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


>


AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## cobey (Jun 11, 2015)

That s a very cute picture!!!!!
She is so pretty  
We are happy for you all!!!!


----------



## huskihl (Jun 11, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


>


That's funny. This was my fb avatar for awhile. Then I realized she could fend for herself


----------



## gunrush128 (Jun 11, 2015)

Congrats Mike!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## olyman (Jun 12, 2015)

congrats Mike,,didnt remember when was due...kids are a blast....


----------



## jra1100 (Jun 13, 2015)

You are a great and lucky man. Congrats!!! JR


----------



## LowVolt (Jun 13, 2015)

Congrats mike! Great looking bunch you have there!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 14, 2015)

Congratulations Mike. You are a lucky man!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 6, 2015)

Here is a picture as requested. Hope everyone had a great Independence Day!


----------



## skippysphins (Jul 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is a picture as requested. Hope everyone had a great Independence Day!


This vice works awesome ! And crafted here in the USA by a great person .fast shipping to boot


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is a picture as requested. Hope everyone had a great Independence Day!


Hey Mike..
Yer chain's on backward.


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 6, 2015)

Says you!


----------



## redoakneck (Jul 6, 2015)

These work great, been using one for years now!!!


----------



## LowVolt (Jul 6, 2015)

Hmmmm...... Interesting..


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2015)

Great tools.. Bought the Gen 4 at the Iowa GTG this past Spring and gave away my Gen 1. 

Mike is a helluva guy, for anyone who has not had the chance to meet him!!!


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm nothing special but thank you Dex!


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> I'm nothing special but thank you Dex!



Oh yes you are too special.


----------



## skippysphins (Jul 6, 2015)

Mike is one of the best guys on here


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 6, 2015)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Oh yes you are too special.


You saw me licking the window didn't you?


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jul 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> You saw me licking the window didn't you?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 6, 2015)

Homelite410 said:


> You saw me licking the window didn't you?



I didn't see it... But still think you are special


----------



## Homelite410 (Jul 6, 2015)

You guys crack me up. [emoji5]


----------



## Hedgerow (Jul 6, 2015)

DexterDay said:


> I didn't see it... But still think you are special


You should have kept that old one..
There's something you can use it for on square chain that the new ones don't have!
Bwahahaha!!!!!


----------



## jmester (Nov 13, 2015)

Homelite,
Sent you a pm about your vises


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 13, 2015)

Hey fellas, I am aiming to have vises ready for the 1st week of Dec and I will do a chain vise lottery this year!


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2016)

Been a while since I posted on this thread!


----------



## olyman (Oct 9, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> Been a while since I posted on this thread!


smoleys!!! shades of gypo!!!!  all well in family?? dont order no rain this year......


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 9, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> Been a while since I posted on this thread!


made in USA !!! 
High quality made a definite want for any filer ...
Hope all is well buddy


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2016)

All I good, I just took a break before I got burned out with saws.


----------



## olyman (Oct 9, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> All I good, I just took a break before I got burned out with saws.


goooood thing.....I remodeld a bunch on this house when I first bought it,, and still have a case of burnout............


----------



## SCHallenger (Oct 9, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> All I good, I just took a break before I got burned out with saws.



Good move!! Sometimes it's good to just "step back" for a bit. I'm happily getting a lot of use & some very sharp chains thanks to the 2 vises I obtained from you!


----------



## malk315 (Oct 9, 2016)

My brother and I find our homelite410 vises essential equipment. Thanks Mike for your fantastic product.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2016)

Here is my "Lil" girl Victoria!




I think she has the hitch pin figured out.


----------



## 67L36Driver (Oct 10, 2016)

Homelite410 said:


> Here is my "Lil" girl Victoria!
> 
> 
> 
> I think she has the hitch pin figured out.



Poor kid. Nothing to play with except farm equipment.[emoji6]


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 10, 2016)

Girl after her daddy's own heart.


----------



## huskyhank (Oct 17, 2016)

I got my vise today, so I immediately set it up and tried it.
IT IS TRULY EXCELLENT!
Great machine work too.

Buy one, you won't be sorry.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 19, 2016)

huskyhank said:


> I got my vise today, so I immediately set it up and tried it.
> IT IS TRULY EXCELLENT!
> Great machine work too.
> 
> Buy one, you won't be sorry.


Thank you sir, I am glad that you like my work!


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 8, 2016)

Made a new vise fellas thought I would share it with you.


----------



## john78 (May 6, 2018)

Homelite 410, If you have any more chain vises, please let me know. I'd like to buy one from you. Thanks.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 6, 2018)

john78 said:


> Homelite 410, If you have any more chain vises, please let me know. I'd like to buy one from you. Thanks.


I am still making them, it will be 2 weeks before I have more.


----------



## undee70ss (May 6, 2018)

Add 


Homelite410 said:


> I am still making them, it will be 2 weeks before I have more.


Add me to the list!


----------



## redunshee (May 7, 2018)

undee70ss said:


> Add
> Add me to the list!


IM in as well


----------



## Homelite410 (May 7, 2018)

You guys will be the first to know.


----------



## TreePointer (May 8, 2018)

If possible, put me down for one. Thanks.


----------



## devonhubb (May 9, 2018)

I would like to have one. Put me on the list. Thanks!


----------



## Homelite410 (May 10, 2018)

Hey fellas, i am going to make Vises tomorrow and I will let you guys know when they are ready! So far I have 6 to go out.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 11, 2018)

Vises are done ready to ship next week. Pm me if you want to order one.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (May 11, 2018)

I have one in my bench vise downstairs. It's worth every penny! Truly a great accessory. Mike does a great job with these. I recommend you all take the plunge. It's a piece of equipment that will last a lifetime.


----------



## Homelite410 (May 11, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I have one in my bench vise downstairs. It's worth every penny! Truly a great accessory. Mike does a great job with these. I recommend you all take the plunge. It's a piece of equipment that will last a lifetime.


Thank you, I am glad that you are happy with my work!


----------



## undee70ss (May 12, 2018)

Pm sent! 

BTY, I like Homelite 410’s also


----------



## undee70ss (May 23, 2018)

Got my vise. Very impressed!!! Holds a chain tight. Can’t wait to try it out. You supply the good handles too, not those cheapie plastic ones.


----------



## 123zorn (Oct 9, 2018)

Any chance that more vices are or will be coming available?


----------



## MontanaResident (Oct 9, 2018)

123zorn said:


> Any chance that more vices are or will be coming available?



I am interested also.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Oct 9, 2018)

Same here, PM sent.


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 9, 2018)

I have some Vises on hand, please pm me for details.


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 8, 2018)

Getting steel to make another batch!


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mike do you have a design with a thin enough relief cut to accommodate the husky roller guide for 3/8 lo pro chain? Stihl picco is the same thing I think. The roller guide is black in this case. I tried with my gen 2 guide but the black roller won't fit over the top rail that grips the driver links. The 0.325 pitch silver one and the blue 3/8 one works great.

If you built one that works with the black husky roller guide I would buy it 

Love the guides we have... Mine with the relief for roller guides and my brother the HD version no relief for guides he free files.

Cheers.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 8, 2018)

malk315 said:


> Mike do you have a design with a thin enough relief cut to accommodate the husky roller guide for 3/8 lo pro chain? Stihl picco is the same thing I think. The roller guide is black in this case. I tried with my gen 2 guide but the black roller won't fit over the top rail that grips the driver links. The 0.325 pitch silver one and the blue 3/8 one works great.
> 
> If you built one that works with the black husky roller guide I would buy it
> 
> ...


Hey there I'm glad you're happy with what you guys have, I didn't even know they made a roller for 3/8 low... If you can get a pair of calipers and measure the slot in the roller guide I will be able to tell you if it will work. The latest generation is just like the second generation only longer so it may not work but I could modify one for you to make it work.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2018)

Homelite410 said:


> Hey there I'm glad you're happy with what you guys have, I didn't even know they made a roller for 3/8 low... If you can get a pair of calipers and measure the slot in the roller guide I will be able to tell you if it will work. The latest generation is just like the second generation only longer so it may not work but I could modify one for you to make it work.


I'll check it out and get back to you. Thanks Mike.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## SCHallenger (Nov 8, 2018)

Mine works fine with all 3 of the Husky roller guides.


----------



## malk315 (Nov 8, 2018)

SCHallenger said:


> Mine works fine with all 3 of the Husky roller guides.


Interesting... I'll have to check more closely. Mine gets tight with the blue one when filing my 0.063 gauge chain. A relief cut on the back would solve the issue for blue and black guides likely since the front is already thinned with a relief cut.

Maybe I'll see if Mike can mod mine for me. Be happy to send some dollars. I don't have a way to machine anything and would be great to have original designer make the change.


Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Homelite410 (Nov 8, 2018)

malk315 said:


> Interesting... I'll have to check more closely. Mine gets tight with the blue one when filing my 0.063 gauge chain. A relief cut on the back would solve the issue for blue and black guides likely since the front is already thinned with a relief cut.
> 
> Maybe I'll see if Mike can mod mine for me. Be happy to send some dollars. I don't have a way to machine anything and would be great to have original designer make the change.
> 
> ...


I will have to check mine with .063 chain.


----------



## homemade (Nov 8, 2018)

What’s the price on these vices again??


----------



## Wowzer (Dec 2, 2018)

Homelite410 said:


> I finally got the atop and the stihl file guide fitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What’s the one with the Stihl file guide I would like to buy it


----------



## Homelite410 (Oct 10, 2019)

How's everyone doing? Been a while since I have checked in!


----------



## olyman (Oct 10, 2019)

Homelite410 said:


> How's everyone doing? Been a while since I have checked in!


smokeys!! from the reaches of history..hows life??? spoiling those daughters???


----------



## SCHallenger (Oct 10, 2019)

Homelite410 said:


> How's everyone doing? Been a while since I have checked in!



Just great, Mike! I sing the praises of your vises everywhere! I like 'em better than sliced bread!


----------



## Grampy06 (Nov 11, 2019)

Homelite410 said:


> How's everyone doing? Been a while since I have checked in!


Can I get a chain vise for Stijl 193 tc 14 inch
[email protected]


----------



## sevensandeights (Nov 18, 2019)

I'm interested in 2 vises as well. PM sent


----------



## Philbert (Jan 27, 2020)

*Philbert Joins the Club!*




Very substantial and very nicely made. 

Thanks Mike!

Philbert


----------



## SCHallenger (Jan 27, 2020)

Philbert said:


> *Philbert Joins the Club!*
> 
> View attachment 792489
> 
> ...



Amen to that! I have 2 of them & simply will not sharpen a chain on a bar anymore! They have definitely spoiled me. Adding to that, I am in the process of learning square filing. I suspect the round end may come into play for that.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Jan 27, 2020)

Love mine. Won’t even think about sharpening a chain on a bar.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 28, 2020)

SCHallenger said:


> Amen to that! I have 2 of them & simply will not sharpen a chain on a bar anymore! They have definitely spoiled me. Adding to that, I am in the process of learning square filing. I suspect the round end may come into play for that.


I'd like to pick one up for my square filing efforts. Right now I just use the top of the bar. Being able to keep the chain from rocking would help a ton.


----------



## ents (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm a bit late to this party ... are these jigs still available?? Info please. 

Hope all is well and have a great day.

Fred


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 28, 2020)

ents said:


> I'm a bit late to this party ... are these jigs still available?? Info please.
> 
> Hope all is well and have a great day.
> 
> Fred



I shouldn't speak for Mike, but I believe that it's something he tries to keep in stock. I'm sure there's occasional delays between batches, but mine came very quickly. Shoot @Homelite410 a message and get yourself a vise, they're great!


----------

